# Tokyo Showjumping thread



## Bellaboo18 (2 August 2021)

So who's watching?

Individual qualifier - Tuesday 3rd 11am-2.45pm
Individual final- Wednesday 4th 11am-1.40pm

Team qualifier- Friday 6th 11am-2.05pm
Team final- Saturday 7th 11am-1.30pm

After the Dressage and Eventing Team GB results I've got high expectations! 🤣💪💪


----------



## Bellaboo18 (2 August 2021)

I think the biggest news so far is Harry Charles replacing Holly Smith in the Individual qualifier


----------



## milliepops (2 August 2021)

Yep getting in the queue to watch 😄

Reckon it won't overlap too badly with modern pentathlon sj times cos that's Friday and Saturday too but earlier I think,  usually makes for an interesting watch.


----------



## teapot (2 August 2021)

I'll be dipping in and out, busy work week!

SJ start list is here: https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(S)B_EQUOJUMPINDV----------QUAL000100--.pdf


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (2 August 2021)

Far more civilised times than the eventing xc! Bonus that it's the school holidays. 😃


----------



## Bellaboo18 (2 August 2021)

Ah brilliant! 
I've loved the dressage and eventing but this is the one I've been waiting for 😊 so pleased I'll have some company!
Milliepops, I'd completely forgotten about the modern pentathlon...maybe we can make it a combined thread! 😊


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Signing in. 

I don't normally follow SJ so might need some help with the format and stuff. 

Trying to get into it more now my relative is working on the circuit.


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Ah brilliant!
I've loved the dressage and eventing but this is the one I've been waiting for 😊 so pleased I'll have some company!
Milliepops, I'd completely forgotten about the modern pentathlon...maybe we can make it a combined thread! 😊
		
Click to expand...

Nah let's have a pentathlon thread too, it will be easier to follow and might get more people interested


----------



## Bellaboo18 (2 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Nah let's have a pentathlon thread too, it will be easier to follow and might get more people interested
		
Click to expand...

Good point, well made. 
I take it that's you volunteering to start it 😉


----------



## Honey08 (2 August 2021)

I’ll dip in and out.  I’m too far behind with things I should have done while I’ve been glued to the eventing (or knackered from the late nights!!)


----------



## Ambers Echo (2 August 2021)

Hurray I’m FINALLY on holiday and can join in the watch parties


----------



## Kat (2 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Good point, well made.
I take it that's you volunteering to start it 😉
		
Click to expand...

Give me a nudge the day before 😊


----------



## Rowreach (3 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Yep getting in the queue to watch 😄

Reckon it won't overlap too badly with modern pentathlon sj times cos that's Friday and Saturday too but earlier I think,  usually makes for an interesting watch.
		
Click to expand...

Nope I can't watch the modern pentathlon sj, it's too painful.

Looking forward to seeing Harry jump, I get the impression they knew a few days ago that he would be.


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Oops, have just started a new thread as couldn't find this (you foxed me by putting it in tack room!).

But yes, I'll be watching. Makes sense to sub Harry for Holly in the individual to give Harry a run since he is travelled all that way, but glad Holly will still be on the team for the team comp


----------



## TheMule (3 August 2021)

I've got the fact that they take top 30 through to individual final but I can’t find out the class format- today is one round (not speed), so are they planning on therefore taking all clears, then fastest 4 faultlers for example to get those 30?


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

TheMule said:



			I've got the fact that they take top 30 through to individual final but I can’t find out the class format- today is one round (not speed), so are they planning on therefore taking all clears, then fastest 4 faultlers for example to get those 30?
		
Click to expand...

I assume so - I had a bit of a search for that info last night and couldn't find any clearer details


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Yep, this says that it is top 30 by faults and for those tied on faults the places will be given according to the time taken on their round:
https://www.worldofshowjumping.com/...yo-a-walk-through-the-new-jumping-format.html


----------



## TheMule (3 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			Yep, this says that it is top 30 by faults and for those tied on faults the places will be given according to the time taken on their round:
https://www.worldofshowjumping.com/...yo-a-walk-through-the-new-jumping-format.html

Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (3 August 2021)

Yes I will be watching! Although if baby is sleeping, by default I will also be sleeping, those are the rules!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (3 August 2021)

I thought it was due to start at 9am today. Another 2 hours to go.


----------



## Denbob (3 August 2021)

I'll be dipping in and out, actually have to be semi-present at work today - how rude!


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

Thank you for the start list.  Will be dipping in and out as working.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (3 August 2021)

I'm on D+ but it's silent. Anyone else have noise?

If the commentator is the same as eventing SJ I wont try to fix it.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Its silent here as well...


----------



## Denbob (3 August 2021)

Silent here too


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

I think there’s no sound for everyone judging by BSJA FB page.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (3 August 2021)

I switched to Dutch commentary. That is working.

I dont speak Dutch.


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

Change to ambient sound and it works


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			I'm on D+ but it's silent. Anyone else have noise?

If the commentator is the same as eventing SJ I wont try to fix it.
		
Click to expand...

Just popped on to ask the same thing. I have switched to the ambiant sounds in case we can hear the ringside announcements. I just want to hear who is in so I don't miss our guys while working.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			I switched to Dutch commentary. That is working.

I dont speak Dutch.
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

The guy from Jordan looked absolutely terrified coming down the shute.  He was going well until the stop.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Well the commentary is a big improvement on yesterday


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

I think it would be a welcome addition to the showjumping and XC to have a small horse and rider and country box. It’s hard to keep track of who’s in and without numbers on I get lost!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			The guy from Jordan looked absolutely terrified coming down the shute.  He was going well until the stop.
		
Click to expand...

He just didnt make the distance unfortunately and had got in deep at the second fence.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

I thought it quiet but pleasant compared to yesterday. Wonder if they have had too many complaints and "Dicky" been given marching orders🤣


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (3 August 2021)

If someone could pop a message on here if english comes back, until then I'm going to continue to learn Dutch.


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

I feel for people that are still on silent and missed the fart the grey horse gave to give a bit extra over one of those fences ha!


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

SOS said:



			I think it would be a welcome addition to the showjumping and XC to have a small horse and rider and country box. It’s hard to keep track of who’s in and without numbers on I get lost!
		
Click to expand...

I think one way we could make equestrian sports at the olympics easier for non-horsey folk and potentially more appealing would be to change the kit. Let's have lots of obvious flags and national colours. 

The dutch and the irish jackets at least make it obvious who you are watching. The Japanese, Chinese and Kiwi XC colours were good too but overall there was far too much black, white and navy in the XC and the SJ is even worse. 

Seeing the british SJers in their training kit made me think it would have been great for them to compete in that gear. 

Let's have more colours, flags on hats and maybe even coloured/patterned breeches.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Character this one!


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Long time since I've seen someone wearing glasses to jump!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

I'm not sure matchy matchy is the way forward🤭


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Bit of substance to this horse, active hindleg too


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

Woah the backend on this!!


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

Loved that round. So inspiring to watch someone sit quiet and ride positively without interfering to those huge fences. Made it look effortless.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Ah what a shame he got a time fault! Hes chuffed enough anyway 😆


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Well that seemed the most scrambley round so far but they managed to leave them all up...


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Liked this rider/horse combo, he waited for horse to poo before starting and so pleased at end.


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

Not sure I can watch (on silent at work) as the amount of metal in their mouths, flash straps, the martingales, yanking on mouths is making me rather uncomfortable.  Saying that the Egyptian did a nice round.  Didn't see him pat his horse though.....

ETA I'm defo not a fluffy


----------



## dixie (3 August 2021)

is there an easy way to change to the sound as nothing is happening for me


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (3 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Ah what a shame he got a time fault! Hes chuffed enough anyway 😆
		
Click to expand...

The dutch commentator was very pleased with the round.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I'm not sure matchy matchy is the way forward🤭
		
Click to expand...

Why not? Most other sports it is really easy to tell what country an athlete represents from a distance by their kit. Equestrian you are squinting trying to see whether that is the GB red collar or the dutch red collar, and what colour that tiny flag on their breast pocket is.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			Well that seemed the most scrambley round so far but they managed to leave them all up...
		
Click to expand...

He definitely had a bit of luck on his side!


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Oo, that one was good.

God I'm getting so into this already. I love the Olympics


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I think one way we could make equestrian sports at the olympics easier for non-horsey folk and potentially more appealing would be to change the kit. Let's have lots of obvious flags and national colours.

The dutch and the irish jackets at least make it obvious who you are watching. The Japanese, Chinese and Kiwi XC colours were good too but overall there was far too much black, white and navy in the XC and the SJ is even worse.

Seeing the british SJers in their training kit made me think it would have been great for them to compete in that gear.

Let's have more colours, flags on hats and maybe even coloured/patterned breeches.
		
Click to expand...

I love traditional dress but think the XC should feature more team colours/flags/country names down their sleeve. I figured they were all wearing white to keep cool though!

Flags on nummnahs for all stages (not sure that’s already a thing) and rider hat’s??

Non horsey people wouldn’t of really had a clue watching XC.


----------



## dixie (3 August 2021)

ohh, any language but English by the sounds of it - rubbish.....
What times are our lot on please?


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (3 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Not sure I can watch (on silent at work) as the amount of metal in their mouths, flash straps, the martingales, yanking on mouths is making me rather uncomfortable.  Saying that the Egyptian did a nice round.  Didn't see him pat his horse though.....

ETA I'm defo not a fluffy 

Click to expand...

Mum and I were at hickstead or similar and she turned to me and said why does that horse look weird, I can’t put my finger on it. And I said it was cause he was in a cavesson nose band and saddle. No martingale etc.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (3 August 2021)

dixie said:



			is there an easy way to change to the sound as nothing is happening for me
		
Click to expand...

I pressed the middle button on my remote. Clicked on the icon of a message and a range of sound options came up on the right of the screen. It took about a minute or more before it switched so be patient.


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Why not? Most other sports it is really easy to tell what country an athlete represents from a distance by their kit. Equestrian you are squinting trying to see whether that is the GB red collar or the dutch red collar, and what colour that tiny flag on their breast pocket is.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say, it is a mild petty annoyance of mine this games that it looks more like the German teams are competing for the country of Pikeur than for Germany


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Blimey, air space here!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

dixie said:



			ohh, any language but English by the sounds of it - rubbish.....
What times are our lot on please?
		
Click to expand...

Harry Charles is our first rider to go. 30th in


----------



## GinaGeo (3 August 2021)

They’re probably punishing for us complaining about the dreadful Tony Blackmore impersonator yesterday 🙈


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

See this is better, green jacket, green ears, shamrock on his saddle pad, flag on his hat - clearly irish


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Told myself I’d work today but here I am…

Discovery people, what language are you using? I’m currently enjoying a bit of Norwegian.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Lovely round by Darragh!  Stood out from the rest so far!


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 August 2021)

Lack of sound is just too weird....trying to watch while doing other things so was relying on the commentary to fill in the gaps..!!!


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Now that was a class round. What an opener for Ireland


----------



## asmp (3 August 2021)

How do you get ambient sound when watching D+ on a TV.  Any ideas - too quiet!


----------



## dixie (3 August 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			I pressed the middle button on my remote. Clicked on the icon of a message and a range of sound options came up on the right of the screen. It took about a minute or more before it switched so be patient.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks.  Unfortunately I'm looking on my phone as am at work.  I get all the languages except English !!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Bit heavy handed but clear


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

I’m watching in Dutch, had to put some sound on because it was a way too weird with none 😂


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

Ambient sound here.  Does anyone know if this competition follows the usual route so time will be converted into penalities and carried forward, so fastest clear has 0 points, next has say 0.4 points etc to carry over?


----------



## Denbob (3 August 2021)

Didn't like that water or his attitude to it


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Think the Moroccan knew from a mile away that horse wasn’t going to do that jump.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

asmp said:



			How do you get ambient sound when watching D+ on a TV.  Any ideas - too quiet!
		
Click to expand...

It is called QiS or something


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Kat, I get what you are saying. I was being silly! There was me thinking of matching bandages etc.....

Clearly not a water jumper there!


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Oh I’ve switched to ambient, that’s better!


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

Ambient sound - little flag shaped box in bottom right hand corner of computer screen, gave various options.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Got different eyes


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Thanks HP


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Nope, not going to play today


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

humblepie said:



			Ambient sound here.  Does anyone know if this competition follows the usual route so time will be converted into penalities and carried forward, so fastest clear has 0 points, next has say 0.4 points etc to carry over?
		
Click to expand...

It will show as a time score  D Kenny currently on 82.01 etc.
So faults added to time.


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

Didn’t think this horse looked right in canter, don’t think the rider felt he did either.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Good that he retired him.


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

The guy who didn’t make it over the first fence looked terrified!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Eek, never got there, trying hard this horse.

Not a pretty rider


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Ergh, can't watch this one it is too horrible


----------



## Michen (3 August 2021)

Gosh it’s weird to watch pure sj after eventing sj. Eventing sj seems far more stylish and classy but then they aren’t ragging around after a time are they


----------



## Michen (3 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			Ergh, can't watch this one it is too horrible
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok maybe it’s just this one then as I just turned it on. Refusals at Olympic level!!


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

OMG ambient sound worse. How can that horse breathe?


----------



## Michen (3 August 2021)

That was vile.


----------



## Denbob (3 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			Ergh, can't watch this one it is too horrible
		
Click to expand...

That was ugly, it deteriorated very quickly and instead of positive for getting over that fence it just got worse


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

I was about to say that I am currently not enjoying this so far, awkward watching for the most part.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Kat, I get what you are saying. I was being silly! There was me thinking of matching bandages etc.....

Clearly not a water jumper there!
		
Click to expand...

The Kiwis had white hoops on black boots for XC. 

I'd have no objection to full matchy matchy  I think the coloured kit would help people follow the action. I think making it more sporty looking would get rid of some of the negative perceptions too. 

I'm not sure I am ready to lose tailcoats for olympic dressage (though perhaps more teams could be a bit more creative with colours and logos) but let's have something more sporty and colourful for showjumping and lets go as bright and obvious as possible for the XC.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Gosh it’s weird to watch pure sj after eventing sj. Eventing sj seems far more stylish and classy but then they aren’t ragging around after a time are they
		
Click to expand...

I think we'll *hopefully* see some far more stylish rounds. I'd question if some of these nations should be competing.


----------



## asmp (3 August 2021)

On iPad and I have Lucinda back!


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

Oooo English commentary back.  Lucinda and John Kyle I think.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Jeez, how have some of these horses/riders qualified?


----------



## Denbob (3 August 2021)

Ah Lucinda, I'll never complain abut you again after yesterday


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

asmp said:



			On iPad and I have Lucinda back!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant thanks, I have just gone back to the English coverage and also have Lucinda and John Kyle - Yay!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Jeez, how have some of these horses/riders qualified?
		
Click to expand...

Questions need to be asked here. This does not look good for the sport.


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Yayayayay! Sound back and it’s Lucinda!


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

The Japanese are looking very classy aren't they


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

I love that wall fence, really unusual looking


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Japanese horse doesn’t look particularly comfortable either. 

A little surprised by how much nicer the eventing dressage/sj are compared to their pure counterparts.


----------



## Michen (3 August 2021)

And all this swishy bucking? Can’t be a happy horse.


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Much better round!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Sits nice and quiet


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

Finally a lovely round.  Japan are doing well in Equestrian after Kazu's eventing performance.  They're even pronouncing the names correctly today!


----------



## Denbob (3 August 2021)

I have to admit pure SJing has never been my cup of tea (largely because I'm bad at it) but I'm a bit boggled by the number of issues/refusals at this level and the style of riding. Is this typical at high level?


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Hate to say it but French horse not looking too happy either.


----------



## ahml100 (3 August 2021)

The Japanese are doing excellent, lovely riding


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

They don't like that fence. Is it the sumo?


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Ooooh Bertram Allen


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Anyone know who the two barefoot horses are?


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Come on Bertram 🤞🏼


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			They don't like that fence. Is it the sumo?
		
Click to expand...

Lucinda just explained too much holding/balancing round the corner, killing the canter a bit and then not riding forward enough (I think)


----------



## Denbob (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			They don't like that fence. Is it the sumo?
		
Click to expand...

I think Lucinda is right it's the control round the corner and they don't have time to assess it properly (especially with the low head carriage so many seem to have), but it is quite airy underneath as well


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Anyone know who the two barefoot horses are?
		
Click to expand...

They are Swedish horses, I can't remember their names though


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Denbob said:



			I have to admit pure SJing has never been my cup of tea (largely because I'm bad at it) but I'm a bit boggled by the number of issues/refusals at this level and the style of riding. Is this typical at high level?
		
Click to expand...

No it's not typical at all but we dont normally see some of these countries at this level.


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

What a pair!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Brilliant Bertram!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Clear👍


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Ireland looking good, Bertram Allen has a beautiful position over a fence


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

Pity Bertram didn't pat his horse either.  Is it that there's so much money in SJ compared to other equestrian disciplines the horses are but machines or ?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Pity Bertram didn't pat his horse either.  Is it that there's so much money in SJ compared to other equestrian disciplines the horses are but machines or ?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnt read too much in to a pat you may or may not have missed!


----------



## NinjaPony (3 August 2021)

I often wonder that with some riders having a high turnover of top horses, they just don’t get particularly attached. Just from viewing there does seem to be a slightly different attitude from some of the top SJs to say the dressage riders who have had the same horse all the way up the levels.

I also think due to the difficulty and height of the fences it will never look as smooth as eventing SJ, but would prefer to see less yanking that I’ve seen so far….


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Pity Bertram didn't pat his horse either.  Is it that there's so much money in SJ compared to other equestrian disciplines the horses are but machines or ?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly with the adrenaline running, they forget? 

Not seeing any patting at all though.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

I'm going to play spot the canvesson. There are too many tight flash/grackle nosebands. I appreciate a degree of control is needed but softer hands mean less pulling or yanking about.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

I hate this criticism of riders for not patting their horses. I once got a snotty comment about it on a dressage sheet. Just because someone doesn't give their horse a massive slap on the neck doesn't mean that they aren't praising and rewarding their horse. 

They may have spoken to it, or given them a scratch, or stroke or they may wait until they get out of the ring because they are still "in the zone". Lots of these horses are really hot and could still have a moment leaving the ring.


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I wouldnt read too much in to a pat you may or may not have missed!
		
Click to expand...

I bow to your superior knowledge when it comes to show jumping.  Not a fan as you probably have surmised.  Although I do like this one - the Lolloper as Lucinda says.  Lovely.


----------



## shortstuff99 (3 August 2021)

There has been some controversy for how a few nations qualified. FEI ranking shows were being run on a limited/invited entry only (particularly in the ME), so that certain riders got a lot of ranking points to guarantee an Olympic entry without any competition really.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I'm going to play spot the canvesson. There are too many tight flash/grackle nosebands. I appreciate a degree of control is needed but softer hands mean less pulling or yanking about.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few of these horses don’t look mentally capable of doing what they’re doing, definitely over the threshold. Result seems to be very strong bits, and very heavy handed riders.

Chinese horse that just went appeared to be exception to the rule.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (3 August 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			I'm on D+ but it's silent. Anyone else have noise?

If the commentator is the same as eventing SJ I wont try to fix it.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm on discovery  and I've got John and Lucinda commentating


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			I bow to your superior knowledge when it comes to show jumping.  Not a fan as you probably have surmised.  Although I do like this one - the Lolloper as Lucinda says.  Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

See to me his weight is on his forehand and it's making the task at hand unnecessarily hard for him.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Did no one find Thailand uncomfortable to watch in the xc?


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			See to me his weight is on his forehand and it's making the task at hand unnecessarily hard for him.
		
Click to expand...

I said I liked the horse?  Didn't comment on his way of going, but FWIW agree with you.  Not using his hocks to ping so lolloping could be changed to laboured


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Second Japanese horse to be bucking…


----------



## ihatework (3 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Did no one find Thailand uncomfortable to watch in the xc?
		
Click to expand...

Very uncomfortable. Plus some of the others.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

ihatework said:



			Very uncomfortable. Plus some of the others.
		
Click to expand...

That one Brazilian rider made me feel a bit sick.


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

I don't know but I would say there is a lot more "dealing" of top show jumping horses for big money so they do tend to move around and it is a business from that aspect rather than producing your top dressage horse to be for yourself.


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

If you look at the world rankings this chap is 1160 - I imagine all the dressage riders were much higher up the rankings.


----------



## Michen (3 August 2021)

Fools comment but... the pure showjumpers seem to go around with their nose up and out. Eventers seem to always be "round" with the horse lifting their head a little way out of the fence, but generally in a more rounded frame.

Is there a reason for this?


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Bloody hell Cian O'Conner's horse has got some scope - very nice


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Another clear


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Another cracking round for Ireland


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

OMG! Has Cian had a bit of an accident? Perhaps the local cuisine isn't agreeing with him. The state of his breeches!!!

If anyone has listened to buck off banter they were talking about Cian wearing joggers for the trot up, perhaps now we know why!


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Cian and Kilkenny were fab! If this was a team event, they would be well ahead. Classy from all the Irish riders!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Fools comment but... the pure showjumpers seem to go around with their nose up and out. Eventers seem to always be "round" with the horse lifting their head a little way out of the fence, but generally in a more rounded frame.

Is there a reason for this?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be the fool that answers. The fences are far higher, the questions far more technical. They need their weight on their hocks and off the forehand to make the height. You see so many eventers bowling along and wack a sj fence out with the front end. Simply, i'd say pure sjs need to sit more to make the height.


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Kat said:



			OMG! Has Cian had a bit of an accident? Perhaps the local cuisine isn't agreeing with him. The state of his breeches!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think he was probably just a bit sweaty and had saddle marks 😂


----------



## Michen (3 August 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			I think he was probably just a bit sweaty and had saddle marks 😂
		
Click to expand...

I thought they were two tone breeches ha!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			I think he was probably just a bit sweaty and had saddle marks 😂
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope 🤣


----------



## Michen (3 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I'll be the fool that answers. The fences are far higher, the questions far more technical. They need their weight on their hocks and off the forehand to make the height. You see so many eventers bowling along and wack a sj fence out with the front end. Simply, i'd say pure sjs need to sit more to make the height.
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense thanks!


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Michen said:



			I thought they were two tone breeches ha!
		
Click to expand...

probably were! I only caught a glimpse 😆 I would love to have white breeches with a black or navy butt just incase of sweat/womanly accidents to hopefully avoid situations like that 😂


----------



## quizzie (3 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I'll be the fool that answers. The fences are far higher, the questions far more technical. They need their weight on their hocks and off the forehand to make the height. You see so many eventers bowling along and wack a sj fence out with the front end. Simply, i'd say pure sjs need to sit more to make the height.
		
Click to expand...

Also, because the fences are higher, the trajectory over them is steeper, and because of how a horses vision works, they need their head higher to see the top rails.

In contrast, you need an eventer to jump with a more open trajectory, as landing too steeply at xc speed is a recipe for disaster, and although you can bring them together more for the SJ  you wouldn’t want to encourage it too far.


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

When are we back on does anyone know?


----------



## KEK (3 August 2021)

Beautiful jump decorations, I don't follow SJing at all so not sure if that's normal. I did like to see some of the horses were fed/rewarded as they walked out of the ring.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Starting now.


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

Lovely round by Geir


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Geir Gulliksen not very happy with something by the sounds of things.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Shame about the time


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Nice from Israel


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Lovely!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Cracking round

Think she was pleased


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

Gosh that was good wasn't it.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Looked easy


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

And another lovely round.  What a fabulous stride and way of going that horse had.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Sumo jump no longer seems to be creating a problem.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Come on then Harry. 

I remember Peter riding a fab little chestnut called Frog.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Good start for GBR!


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Amazing from Harry - lovely round. Hopefully that will silence those questioning his place on the team.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Come on!!! 🥳🥳


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

Really nicely ridden wasn't it by Harry.  Super clear.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Nice one 'arry 😁


----------



## milliepops (3 August 2021)

this Swiss horse is lovely!


----------



## Turitea (3 August 2021)

Interesting how Bardolina (Deslauriers) starts each fence on the left side to finish it on the far right.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Lucinda just explained the head carriage thing about them needing to see the fence


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

This horse reminds me of Joe Turi's horse in looks


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

The way it is shaping up it is looking like only a clear will do


----------



## milliepops (3 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Lucinda just explained the head carriage thing about them needing to see the fence
		
Click to expand...

yeah not much point peeping at the bottom rail when the top one is 4 foot higher


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

The time will also then be important I think they said


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Oh that Argentinian horse looked so sweet and honest ❤️


----------



## Michen (3 August 2021)

You’d think eventing sjers would also need to look at the fence, they just seem to come in to it much more rounded is all.


----------



## DabDab (3 August 2021)

Lucinda is actually really good when commentating on Showjumping. Maybe it's just the dressage ring she should steer clear of


----------



## milliepops (3 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			Lucinda is actually really good when commentating on Showjumping. Maybe it's just the dressage ring she should steer clear of
		
Click to expand...

i was just thinking that.  she was unbearable in the dressage but she's not dropping any clangers today.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Another nice round


----------



## NinjaPony (3 August 2021)

Might just be the difference between the XC and the SJ? Presumably eventers need to keep their horses as quiet and controlled as possible, because the height of the SJ is very achievable for them compared to the XC, and the biggest issue seems to be either tiredness, carelessness or over enthusiasm? Just musing aloud, I’m not a jumper myself!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Chipstrap on hat needs tightening


----------



## milliepops (3 August 2021)

Michen said:



			You’d think eventing sjers would also need to look at the fence, they just seem to come in to it much more rounded is all.
		
Click to expand...

i think the size of the fences probably plays a huge part though, these fences are a foot + higher but the horses won't be a foot taller.  I would make a punt that this is as different a sport to eventing SJ, as pure dressage is to eventing dressage.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Israeli horse looked like it was trying to avoid pressure on the mouth most of the round.


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

Completely informally and tongue in cheek, I was told eventers showjump to a rhythm and showjumpers jump to a stride. Hence the different ways in going during their courses.

I also was told when jumping to never pull their head in and to let them push their noses out to the jump and ride them into the bridle with soft hands. That’s what the pure showjumpers seem to do and the horses fly, but these horses do seriously need their head and neck to balance themselves over the humongous jumps.


----------



## NinjaPony (3 August 2021)

Explosion is such an impressive horse to watch, the name really suits him!


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Masterclass from Ben Maher!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Well he cleared the water!


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Awesome from Ben and fastest clear so far! It didn't look at all fast did it, made it look easy


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

Wow Ben. What a round.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Perfect Ben!


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

What a horse Explosion is, a real trier.


----------



## NinjaPony (3 August 2021)

I love these Cornet Oblensky horses, he was such a brilliant jumper himself and has really stamped his offspring with his talent and looks.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			i think the size of the fences probably plays a huge part though, these fences are a foot + higher but the horses won't be a foot taller.  I would make a punt that this is as different a sport to eventing SJ, as pure dressage is to eventing dressage.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, they are different sports with different horses and difference considerations. We are just more used to seeing eventing on TV rather than high level show jumping which these days you tend to only see during Olympia and the Olympics.


----------



## quizzie (3 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			i think the size of the fences probably plays a huge part though, these fences are a foot + higher but the horses won't be a foot taller.  I would make a punt that this is as different a sport to eventing SJ, as pure dressage is to eventing dressage.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely…..

Max height eventing SJ….1.30 m…below average horses eye level

Approx height of this 1.60 m?…above or at eye level….will need very different outlines


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Nice little horse


----------



## Michen (3 August 2021)

It’s very interesting that’s for sure!

My sj trainers all say nose up and out. For an 80!


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			I love these Cornet Oblensky horses, he was such a brilliant jumper himself and has really stamped his offspring with his talent and looks.
		
Click to expand...


Lol - there was a commentator whose name has currently escaped me although I used to jump against him and even had a lesson with him once who seemed to spend his whole time saying about Cornet Oblensky horses.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

SOS said:



			Completely informally and tongue in cheek, I was told eventers showjump to a rhythm and showjumpers jump to a stride. Hence the different ways in going during their courses.

I also was told when jumping to never pull their head in and to let them push their noses out to the jump and ride them into the bridle with soft hands. That’s what the pure showjumpers seem to do and the horses fly, but these horses do seriously need their head and neck to balance themselves over the humongous jumps.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's a really good point! I'd agree showjumpers jump to a stride, they have to because of the questions asked of the course. The eventing sj isn't the most technical because that's not the question being asked so they can roll around in a lovely rhythm 🙂 I'll steal your quote 😉


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Another stupid question for the showjumpers on here: if it’s all about letting the horse lift their head to look and not pulling their heads down, why do all these horses have martingales?


----------



## Ossy2 (3 August 2021)

I maybe out of touch with this format can someone explain the criteria for progressing to next round? I thought a clear would automatically get you in but then I read a comment online that said about Harry’s round being clear and fast so “hopefully that would be enough to get him through”


----------



## Michen (3 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Another stupid question for the showjumpers on here: if it’s all about letting the horse lift their head to look and not pulling their heads down, why do all these horses have martingales?
		
Click to expand...

I guess the martingale is to stop them chucking the head up to the point of being above the bit and it therefore not being effective?


----------



## milliepops (3 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I think that's a really good point! I'd agree showjumpers jump to a stride, they have to because of the questions asked of the course. The eventing sj isn't the most technical because that's not the question being asked so they can roll around in a lovely rhythm 🙂 I'll steal your quote 😉
		
Click to expand...

i also thought it made a lot of sense. XC rounds that are rhythmical and jumping from a rhythm are always praised as making it look easy, conserving energy and time.  So if horses and riders are used to that way feeling good then you'd def apply the same to the SJ. i did my SJ training with an eventer when i was eventing and it was very much about rhythm and an even stride, it was the only way i could ride positively towards a fence ,  the few lessons I had with an SJer made me go to bits!


----------



## teapot (3 August 2021)

Love the detail in the course fences!

-goes back to work-


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Ossy2 said:



			I maybe out of touch with this format can someone explain the criteria for progressing to next round? I thought a clear would automatically get you in but then I read a comment online that said about Harry’s round being clear and fast so “hopefully that would be enough to get him through”
		
Click to expand...

No expert but there’s been quite a few clears so maybe too many to have in the next round?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			i also thought it made a lot of sense. XC rounds that are rhythmical and jumping from a rhythm are always praised as making it look easy, conserving energy and time.  So if horses and riders are used to that way feeling good then you'd def apply the same to the SJ. i did my SJ training with an eventer when i was eventing and it was very much about rhythm and an even stride, it was the only way i could ride positively towards a fence ,  the few lessons I had with an SJer made me go to bits!
		
Click to expand...

I think you've hit the nail on the head with conserving energy!


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

I think this is one of the barefoot horses


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			No expert but there’s been quite a few clears so maybe too many to have in the next round?
		
Click to expand...

It is something like the top 30 go through and if there are more than 30 clears they eliminate the slowest. If there are less than 30 clears they put through the fastest four faulter. 

Ah this is the Swede with shoes, not the barefooter, we wait for them.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Ossy2 said:



			I maybe out of touch with this format can someone explain the criteria for progressing to next round? I thought a clear would automatically get you in but then I read a comment online that said about Harry’s round being clear and fast so “hopefully that would be enough to get him through”
		
Click to expand...

The top 30 will qualify for tomorrow. Theres 16 clear so far so time might play a part in today's placings 
ETA cross posted with Kat


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Lol Lucinda! "I don't think I'd pat him, I think I'd be rather cross with him" 

Nice that the guy did pat him 

OOOOOH Scott in now!


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Poor guy, at least he didn’t fall in the water. Lucinda saying she wouldn’t pay him, well… maybe the guy was just trying to reassure him?


----------



## SOS (3 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I think that's a really good point! I'd agree showjumpers jump to a stride, they have to because of the questions asked of the course. The eventing sj isn't the most technical because that's not the question being asked so they can roll around in a lovely rhythm 🙂 I'll steal your quote 😉
		
Click to expand...

It was said to me by a very experienced rider so feel free, it’s not mine to keep 😉

Same rider also hated stop watches at low level eventing and thought you should be taught to ride to a pace as that’s how your truly learn… apparently the lub-dub of a heart beat is how your horses hooves should sound when galloping around a XC course.


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Brilliant round from Scott and Jefferson 🇬🇧


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Fab 3 rd clear for GB


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			Poor guy, at least he didn’t fall in the water. Lucinda saying she wouldn’t pay him, well… maybe the guy was just trying to reassure him?
		
Click to expand...

Not a nice comment from her at all. Getting cross with him would only encourage nerves over water jumps in the future.

Yet another brilliant ride from GBR!


----------



## Nicnac (3 August 2021)

Jefferson Airplane for those of us old enough to remember them!  3/3 - promising start!


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Absolutely text book from Scott. Isn't Hello Jefferson amazing?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Scott Brash!! What a rider! I could watch him all day 😊


----------



## NinjaPony (3 August 2021)

Bit of a nasty refusal for that poor guy, nice to see him reassuring the horse afterwards despite that!

Fab round from Scott, team GB looking extremely strong.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Not a nice comment from her at all. Getting cross with him would only encourage nerves over water jumps in the future.

Yet another brilliant ride from GBR!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think she was suggesting that the rider should go and beat his horse up. Just that she wouldn't have blamed the rider if he'd just lead the horse out quietly without patting him.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Anyone know what bit this Swiss rider has in?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Some sort of gag bit?

Not sure tbh


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Look, no martingale and a canvesson

Nice round


----------



## NinjaPony (3 August 2021)

I’m getting very soft in my not so old age, lovely to see how pleased she was with that round and rightly so!


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Barefoot horses making it clear that the lack of shoes hasn't impeded them in any way.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Nice round


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Well a lack of shoes didn't seem to inhibit Peder Fredrikson's horse


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Neat feet from Edwinas horse


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Surprising for these two riders to have gotten poles down.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Ah no discovery+ must have frozen on my tv...back on the laptop. Can someone fill me in on Jessica and Edwina please?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Froze on mine too. Both had a pole


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Froze on mine too. Both had a pole
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Shoe flying?


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Shame about the poles down, but lovely riding from the Czech rider, and nice to see a horse in a light bit, looking pretty happy with it.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

That round means all our riders qualify 🙂


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Hairy!


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Think my stomach would have dropped through my pants if I was on that horse over the water 😳


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Yikes that was "interesting" over the water. Pony club kicks at this level 🙈


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Lovely mare


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Love Killer Queen, what a sweetie 🥰


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Will be interesting to see this horse come to the suma fence now.


----------



## teapot (3 August 2021)

Oh Lucinda don't ever change!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

That's a shame, nice jumping round


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

What a shame for the Spanish rider! Really looked like he'd have a clear round.


----------



## NinjaPony (3 August 2021)

Showjumping is such a heartbreaking sport really, you have to be so resilient to make a living out of it I think.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Looks more like a pony this grey

Oh dear.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Definitely wasn't Kiwi horse's day.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Good decision I'd say...


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Poor Katie, her little horse just not feeling it today.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Dantes bouncy


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Isn't this a gelding..? Why is Lucinda talking about mares?


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

apart from the napping, lovely round from the dutch and his little horse


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Isn't this a gelding..? Why is Lucinda talking about mares?
		
Click to expand...

Yes 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (3 August 2021)

The fences are just so beautiful. I keep seeing more detail in them.


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Love this gorgeous grey


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Also was there a horse switch with this Belgian rider? On the FEI list, it says he's supposed to be riding a bay stallion.

Edit: ignore me was reading the wrong part of the list!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

23 clears so far. Cian O'Connor is in 23rd place.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Anyone else on Discovery (computer) having an issue where audio and video are going out of sync? Keep hearing poles down before horse has even taken off.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Not at the moment


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Anyone else on Discovery (computer) having an issue where audio and video are going out of sync? Keep hearing poles down before horse has even taken off.
		
Click to expand...

I've gone back to the tv as the laptop had a delay. Honestly all of this doesn't help stress levels does it?!!


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Such a shame for Laura.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Seems that the middle group of riders had the most clears? Feels like all these last riders are having a bad day.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Won't take Nick's crown


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Seems that the middle group of riders had the most clears? Feels like all these last riders are having a bad day.
		
Click to expand...

definitely. 
the first group were shocking, second have done really well and now the faults are coming again.


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

Who is the male commentator on Discovery please


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Chilean rider is definitely a big fan of voice aids


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			definitely.
the first group were shocking, second have done really well and now the faults are coming again.
		
Click to expand...

Wondering if it's a time thing, as it's getting late in Tokyo.


----------



## teapot (3 August 2021)

John Kyle is the male commentator


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

First clear in quite some time!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Scary clear


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Smart horse


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Czech horse seemed alright but way over threshold near that water.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

'You'd wonder why you'd carry on' Oh Lucinda 🤣🤣


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Oh dear… he dealt with that well


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

No, I am not going anywhere near the water.....


----------



## NinjaPony (3 August 2021)

Dear me that was a proper toys out the pram moment, kudos to him for riding him quietly through it. Horses are excellent levellers….


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Ouch!


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Oh dear, not a fun fall, but one very sensible horse there. Definitely came over to groom like "hey, what's this?"


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

Bless them, poor guy. He is going to be sore tomorrow!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Bless the horse, could have been a lot worse


----------



## splashgirl45 (3 August 2021)

have just started watching,  can anyone tell me how this comp works...i dont know as much about SJ as i do about the previous comps


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Quite like this German horse, seems keen and calm.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

humblepie said:



			Who is the male commentator on Discovery please
		
Click to expand...

John Kyle today, not the same guy as yesterday


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Top 30 going through to final tomorrow

This is the individual competition


----------



## Kadastorm (3 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			have just started watching,  can anyone tell me how this comp works...i dont know as much about SJ as i do about the previous comps
		
Click to expand...

there are only 30 places, those clear with the fastest time gets through to the final.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Well they have pitched the course just right if all clears go through but no four faulters. I'd say the course designer did a good job.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Top 30 going through to final tomorrow

This is the individual competition
		
Click to expand...

So, fastest clear round tomorrow gets individual gold?

What happens with the team competition?


----------



## humblepie (3 August 2021)

Thanks all, have looked up John Kyle and can see why good commentator.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

I think it's worked perfectly that all clears have gone through to the final


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Poor Kiwi pony got a pole to the face.


----------



## piebaldproblems (3 August 2021)

Well that's that. Now off to work...


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			So, fastest clear round tomorrow gets individual gold?

What happens with the team competition?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I'm not sure but from what he's just said that seems the case.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			So, fastest clear round tomorrow gets individual gold?

What happens with the team competition?
		
Click to expand...

Yep that's my understanding.

Team wise it'll be done exactly the same just all individuals added together.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (3 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			So who's watching?

Individual qualifier - Tuesday 3rd 11am-2.45pm
Individual final- Wednesday 4th 11am-1.40pm

Team qualifier- Friday 6th 11am-2.05pm
Team final- Saturday 7th 11am-1.30pm

After the Dressage and Eventing Team GB results I've got high expectations! 🤣💪💪
		
Click to expand...

 You mean we don't even have to do another all-nighter???


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			You mean we don't even have to do another all-nighter??? 

Click to expand...

I know, I'd just turned nocturnal 🤣🤣


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (3 August 2021)

Ta ra for now folks. Thanks for the company.


----------



## Kat (3 August 2021)

Is it same time tomorrow?


----------



## Supertrooper (3 August 2021)

Fabulous all three through 

I’m keeping everything crossed for tomorrow


----------



## Jeni the dragon (3 August 2021)

I've just watched out three clear rounds on the red button as not long home from the hairdresser! All looked fabulous rounds! Excited to see how the competition progresses!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (3 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Is it same time tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Yes 11 oclock again


----------



## neddy man (3 August 2021)

How do they decide tomorrows starting order, (a) todays fastest goes last (b) is it drawn (c) same order as today (d) something else?


----------



## hoofprints1994 (3 August 2021)

neddy man said:



			How do they decide tomorrows starting order, (a) todays fastest goes last (b) is it drawn (c) same order as today (d) something else?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure from listening to the commentary this morning that it's the first one, so Ben Maher as the fastest time will be going last!


----------



## Annagain (3 August 2021)

neddy man said:



			How do they decide tomorrows starting order, (a) todays fastest goes last (b) is it drawn (c) same order as today (d) something else?
		
Click to expand...

This might be helpful: All you need to know about the Olympic showjumping format in Tokyo (horseandhound.co.uk)


----------



## milliepops (3 August 2021)

Order to go tomorrow 
https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(S)B_EQUOJUMPINDV----------FNL-000100--.pdf


----------



## Parrotperson (3 August 2021)

God! I'm old enough to remember when the SJ was the v last event at the olympics and was held in the middle of the athletic stadium!!

Do they still ride each others horses in the individual final or am I thinking of the Worlds?


----------



## Splash2310 (3 August 2021)

Gah I was out this morning so missed it! Managed to watch Scott and Harry on Stable Express, but does anyone have a link to Ben Maher’s round?

I’m in flipping training all day tomorrow as well  - do people not understand the OLYMPIC SHOWJUMPING is on?!


----------



## lozloz1 (3 August 2021)

Splash2310 said:



			Gah I was out this morning so missed it! Managed to watch Scott and Harry on Stable Express, but does anyone have a link to Ben Maher’s round?

I’m in flipping training all day tomorrow as well  - do people not understand the OLYMPIC SHOWJUMPING is on?!
		
Click to expand...

He's on here at around 2hr40 if that helps https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000ylyk/olympics-day-11-red-button-12001500


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (3 August 2021)

Yay for Team GB 😁😁😁
Clearly I'm the only person who was finding Lucinda annoying, she was getting right on my tits by the end of it......might go back to listening in Dutch tomorrow 😂😂😂


----------



## Supertrooper (3 August 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			God! I'm old enough to remember when the SJ was the v last event at the olympics and was held in the middle of the athletic stadium!!

Do they still ride each others horses in the individual final or am I thinking of the Worlds?
		
Click to expand...

That was the worlds, was never done in Olympics and it was thankfully stopped after I think but may be wrong one horse getting really upset by all the change of rider


----------



## Splash2310 (3 August 2021)

lozloz1 said:



			He's on here at around 2hr40 if that helps https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000ylyk/olympics-day-11-red-button-12001500

Click to expand...

Your a star! Thank you!


----------



## Rowreach (3 August 2021)

Having been in the Deep South today and only able to hear on the radio how the Irish riders were doing (yay!!) it's been fab to catch up on the day by reading this thread, so thank you all 😊


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (3 August 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Yay for Team GB 😁😁😁
Clearly I'm the only person who was finding Lucinda annoying, she was getting right on my tits by the end of it......might go back to listening in Dutch tomorrow 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I honestly preferred the Dutch to the ambient noise. I could figure out what he was saying (not translate but recognise horse names when he was talking about breeding, recognise place names and people names when talking about where a competitor was based, he spoke about the course design at times) and he seemed to will on most competitors.


----------



## HashRouge (3 August 2021)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			Yay for Team GB 😁😁😁
Clearly I'm the only person who was finding Lucinda annoying, she was getting right on my tits by the end of it......might go back to listening in Dutch tomorrow 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

They've been scarred for life by the eventing commentators yesterday! No-one dares complain about Lucinda again in case we get the other guy back 

I missed it all unfortunately as been out all day but I just caught up on Ben, Scott and Harry. They are beautiful riders aren't they? I think top level showjumping can look quite jarring for the horse, but their rounds were about as harmonious as I could have hoped for. Explosion is absolutely magnificent - the BBC commentators were raving about him!


----------



## teapot (3 August 2021)

Major eye roll. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422632636699271169
https://apnews.com/article/2020-tok...n=SocialFlow&utm_medium=AP&utm_source=Twitter

I've checked the fence/faults pdf - caused the same issues other fences did.


----------



## GreyDot (4 August 2021)

It's been so great watching such amazing quality over the last week or so, I am going to have serious withdrawal once the Games are over 
Have to say though, there was quite a lot of mouth yanking going on yesterday.  Thought the eventers all rode really sympathetically, but some of the showjumpers yesterday were really quite handsy.


----------



## Annagain (4 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Major eye roll. 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422632636699271169
https://apnews.com/article/2020-tok...n=SocialFlow&utm_medium=AP&utm_source=Twitter

I've checked the fence/faults pdf - caused the same issues other fences did.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, he terrified me!  

I watched the eventing on BBC rather than Eurosport / Discovery+ what did the other commentator do?


----------



## Parrotperson (4 August 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			That was the worlds, was never done in Olympics and it was thankfully stopped after I think but may be wrong one horse getting really upset by all the change of rider
		
Click to expand...

ah. Thanks. Thats what happens when you get to my age! Your memory plays tricks.


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			ah. Thanks. Thats what happens when you get to my age! Your memory plays tricks.
		
Click to expand...

It was bonkers really and definitely wouldn’t be acceptable now


----------



## Jeni the dragon (4 August 2021)

What time does the competition start today? Have had no luck finding out!


----------



## Annagain (4 August 2021)

BBC said they were going to it at 12.45.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

I fear work is going to get in the way today. 

Anyway I thought it was one round of jumping today but just read it's two-phase so we'll get a jump off 🙂


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

Jeni the dragon said:



			What time does the competition start today? Have had no luck finding out!
		
Click to expand...

11o'clock


----------



## hoofprints1994 (4 August 2021)

Competition starts 11am and approximate first round rider times are:
11:40 Harry Charles
11:56 Scott Brash
12:18 Ben Maher


----------



## criso (4 August 2021)

It's on Eurosport 2.at 11am but i have to go out at 12 so am recording it.  

I only saw the highlights yesterday on  iplayer but something struck me.  I haven't really followed showjumping for a while, but the horses seem to have changed to lighter, more blood types.  They weren't exactly heavy before but more powerful types or maybe i just remembered them that way.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Hi!!!
Just spent the entire of yesterday catching up on the eventing. Think I might skip the sj qualifier and watch live today.


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (4 August 2021)

Oh no, if it's on Eurosport will we have the Eurosport commentator (Richard Vaughan) instead of the Olympic commentators (Lucinder and John)?

I might have to go Dutch again.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (4 August 2021)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## criso (4 August 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			Oh no, if it's on Eurosport will we have the Eurosport commentator (Richard Vaughan) instead of the Olympic commentators (Lucinder and John)?

I might have to go Dutch again.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily, they had different commentators for the dressage freestyle, there was a dressage judge alongside richard Vaughan while D+ had lucinda


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

NO!!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Where's Lucinda😓?


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

Oh FFS he's back


----------



## TPO (4 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Where's Lucinda😓?
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean Richard is back??


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Have switched to ambient, can't bear him


----------



## TPO (4 August 2021)

Good to see that they took all the feedback on board 😏


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Different commentators today, who is this and what have they done with John and Lucinda?


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Oh god it is that bloody man again


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Is it on BBC later? Hopefully they'll go live when the boys jump


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

I’m on Eurosport 2 that’s the one with the talking


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Far more pleasant not hearing him, he spoils the enjoyment


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Splash


----------



## Willowbankstables (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Oh god it is that bloody man again 

Click to expand...

 He sounds like Smashy and Nicey and keeps mansplaining his poor co-commentator 🙄😬😟 Really spoils it


----------



## Rowreach (4 August 2021)

She can’t count strides and he doesn’t know what a double is.

Over to ambient sound.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Not a great round I think I’d just rt


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Oh dear


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Loving Kilkenny


----------



## conniegirl (4 August 2021)

Is that blood?


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Cian's horse is only 9! Wow!!! 

Love him shouting Woah, what a fab horse!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Oh dear but of blood


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Lots of whoaing, clear though. Shame about time


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

Oh no, that’s going to be an elimination for blood, isn’t it?


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Was a good round.

this ones out for a jolly lol


----------



## Rowreach (4 August 2021)

Oh sh1t


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Will a nose bleed cause elimination under the blood rule? Seems harsh if it does but I thought it was pretty absolute.


----------



## ThreeWBs (4 August 2021)

Looks like a bad nosebleed from both nostrils


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

He loves a cheeky buck this one lol


----------



## Kadastorm (4 August 2021)

Oh what a great round from Cian and Kilkenny but I wonder what is going to happen as these commentators don’t know!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

That would be a shame.


----------



## Rowreach (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Will a nose bleed cause elimination under the blood rule? Seems harsh if it does but I thought it was pretty absolute.
		
Click to expand...

Both nostrils I’d hope it would (even though 🇮🇪)


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Will a nose bleed cause elimination under the blood rule? Seems harsh if it does but I thought it was pretty absolute.
		
Click to expand...

I think I remember someone on the dressage thread saying there was an elimination because the horse bit his lip/tongue. Was absolutely fine, but it’s an instant elimination. I’d assume it’s the same in SJ?


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

I know it's probably tricky to do mid-round but should they not have stopped Cian? I assume there is an elimination bell or something? Looks horrendous for him to keep jumping when the horse is streaming blood, even if it's just a nosebleed.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Anyone using the D+ app on a phone or tablet worked out how to alter the screen ratio? 

When I go full screen I lose the clock/score box, but small screen is too small.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			Oh what a great round from Cian and Kilkenny but I wonder what is going to happen as these commentators don’t know!
		
Click to expand...

They don't appear to know a lot either. Not that I am listening to them!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

Also would that mean they’re out for the team competition as well, or could they sub in the reserve? It’s not my preferred discipline so I haven’t been keeping up with the rules!


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

So I now have the slightly odd phenomenon of having SJ on the main TV on mute and climbing on my phone with sound up. Committed to just watching the SJ but that awful man had me reaching back for the comfort of the nice climbing peeps.


----------



## only_me (4 August 2021)

Have to say Cian O’Conners horse is my take home from today already - what scope and a “let me at it” attitude! 
absolutely in love with him!

this commentator is an absolute joke though - he even said wonder how he prepared such a young horse, seemed to imply rushing it/being harsh. And doesn’t know the rules - absolutely infur


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			I think I remember someone on the dressage thread saying there was an elimination because the horse bit his lip/tongue. Was absolutely fine, but it’s an instant elimination. I’d assume it’s the same in SJ?
		
Click to expand...

I know in dressage it is an instant elimination for blood from the mouth or on the sides whether there is any abuse or not but I'm not sure a nosebleed would count the same. It is obviously a veterinary issue and may mean that the horse can't jump again if there is a jump off but should it mean elimination?

Sounds as though he hasn't been eliminated.


----------



## Willowbankstables (4 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			So I now have the slightly odd phenomenon of having SJ on the main TV on mute and climbing on my phone with sound up. Committed to just watching the SJ but that awful man had me reaching back for the comfort of the nice climbing peeps.
		
Click to expand...

Same! Showjumping on mute on the laptop and athletics on the TV with the sound! Enjoying it much more without sound haha


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Also would that mean they’re out for the team competition as well, or could they sub in the reserve? It’s not my preferred discipline so I haven’t been keeping up with the rules!
		
Click to expand...

I think that as the team competition hasn't started they can definitely sub in a reserve, and probably without penalty too. They can't sub in for today though as it is the individual today.


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

FEi SJ rules state for eliminations



			3.30. blood on the Horse’s flank(s); 
3.31. Horses bleeding in the mouth (in minor cases of blood in the mouth, such as where a Horse appears to have bitten its tongue or lip, Officials may authorize the rinsing or wiping of the mouth and allow the Athlete to continue; any further evidence of blood in the mouth will result in Elimination);
		
Click to expand...

so nosebleeds seem to not fall under that


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

I'm going to try French

Appears no commentary. Back to ambient


----------



## Kadastorm (4 August 2021)

So Dante is a mare! We were laughing at Lucinda yesterday for calling her a mare 😂


----------



## criso (4 August 2021)

So maybe not a technical elimination but you would want a vet to check and say whether it's fit to continue.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			FEi SJ rules state for eliminations

so nosebleeds seem to not fall under that
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant thanks, that makes sense. Seems fair too, as a nosebleed can happen to anyone for no obvious reason and without warning.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

criso said:



			So maybe not a technical elimination but you would want a vet to check and say whether it's fit to continue.
		
Click to expand...

He has a time fault so probably unlikely to be going again today, but yes may need to be subbed for the team competition.


----------



## only_me (4 August 2021)

It’s not really “abuse” of the horse I suppose if it’s a clear nosebleed, would be different if they couldn’t isolate the source.

There is nothing I would imagine a rider can do about a nose bleed, probably just prone to them


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

The female commentator of D+ is actually good, and she is speaking much more than during the eventing. It isn't too bad today, but annoying that they don't let us have Lucinda and John Kyle.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

They're not finding the time easy at the moment


----------



## conniegirl (4 August 2021)

I think fei rules state that the fei vet will need to examine horse and certify fit ti continue for the rest of the competition


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

One of the barefooters on now


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			So I now have the slightly odd phenomenon of having SJ on the main TV on mute and climbing on my phone with sound up. Committed to just watching the SJ but that awful man had me reaching back for the comfort of the nice climbing peeps.
		
Click to expand...

The climbing is *brilliant*! I got home late yesterday and put it on catch-up, expecting just to watch a tiny bit. Well, I was still watching at midnight about 3 hours later! So entertaining! I'm excited for both then finals and might join you on having the women's heats on at the same time as the SJ!


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Wow King Edward is fab isn't he, the lack of shoes clearly not slowing him down!!!!


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Wow King Edward is fab isn't he, the lack of shoes clearly not slowing him down!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Beautifully ridden too


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Nice clear😁


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

Female commentator has done a lot of show jumping and as you say makes the commentary bearable (just!)


----------



## Annagain (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			The female commentator of D+ is actually good, and she is speaking much more than during the eventing. It isn't too bad today, but annoying that they don't let us have Lucinda and John Kyle.
		
Click to expand...

I hate the way she's calling all the horses "it". It sounds so disrespectful. Even if she wasn't sure of the gender of some of them, the last one was called "King Edward". It was obvious he was a he!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Nope, she can't take away the pain of him for me. I tried the other languages but my german was limited at GCSE and certainly is now too!🤭


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

He rode that water!🤭


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Ah gutted for Clooney, such a shame about those two rails down, would have liked to see him in the jump off.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

I subbed through the last nights one. The Japanese team are doing well. Must be nice on home turf to do well


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Well done 👏


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

Brilliant round - how he was cutting tenths off of corners early on to get the time.  Fabby dabby.


----------



## Kadastorm (4 August 2021)

The Japanese are really coming together in equestrian. What a round! So pleased for him!


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Brilliant round from the Japanese rider! Fabulous stuff and how great for Japan to have a rider in the jump-off on home turf.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

So is this going only for clear rounds? Like if there is only two clear will only two compete? Lol


----------



## conniegirl (4 August 2021)

Equi said:



			So is this going only for clear rounds? Like if there is only two clear will only two compete? Lol
		
Click to expand...

The team competition is completely separate from the individual


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Yeah I know but for today I mean


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

She’s a fire cracker


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Malins horse wasn't going to touch a pole! Great jumper


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Harry Charles up now


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Go Harry


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

Super round.  It crossed my mind that back in the old BBC proper coverage they would have spotted something along the lines of they need to be at x fence by a certain time to look as if getting inside the time allowed.   Go Harry.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Miscommunication


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Completely wrong stride😥.

There'll be another day


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Oh poor Harry, such a shame after such a strong performance in the first round


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Fair play to rt rather than just bombing through


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Bit messy from Harry there!


----------



## ThreeWBs (4 August 2021)

Such a shame


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

Ah what a pity.


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

That's a shame. Looked like there was a bit of a communication malfunction between them about take off points


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

That all slightly fell apart, such a shame. Never mind, hopefully horse and rider will learn from it ready for the team competition, he was great yesterday.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Equi said:



			So is this going only for clear rounds? Like if there is only two clear will only two compete? Lol
		
Click to expand...

This is the individual final, so if there is only one clear round that gets gold and the rest of the medals go to those with fewest faults. 

If there are several clears I assume there will be a jump off but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Thanks. 3 total clears only so far if memory serves.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			That all slightly fell apart, such a shame. Never mind, hopefully horse and rider will learn from it ready for the team competition, he was great yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Harry Charles isn't competing in the team competition, he is the reserve/sub, Holly Smith will be the third team member with Ben and Scott.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

Checking in. Shame for Harry. 17 gone, 3 clears.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Killer queen what a name lol


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

The man to beat here??


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Cracking jumper

Well, it could have been interesting.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Oh dear


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Harry Charles isn't competing in the team competition, he is the reserve/sub, Holly Smith will be the third team member with Ben and Scott.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I didn’t realise, so why wasn’t it Holly Smith for the individual out of interest? I can’t keep up with all the different rules!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

Well that's a surprise!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

I haven’t been watching this the whole way through - have they explained the weird traffic light graphic that pops up at points? I’m assuming it’s green = clears at that fence and red = people who’ve knocked it down but what is the amber for??


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Oh I didn’t realise, so why wasn’t it Holly Smith for the individual out of interest? I can’t keep up with all the different rules!
		
Click to expand...

They basically said they'd like to give Harry the chance and save Holly so they have a fresh horse for the team comp.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

This is a smart chap


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Oh ok, didn’t realise you could do that! Have we always been able to do those kind of tactics or is it just since the rule change?


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Oh I didn’t realise, so why wasn’t it Holly Smith for the individual out of interest? I can’t keep up with all the different rules!
		
Click to expand...

I assume it's because they wanted to give Harry a chance to jump? Or possibly Holly felt her horse needed a few more days to be 100% for the team event? I'd have been very interested in the decision-making process and I really hope it was the latter and not Holly being pressured to give way for Harry. After all, I can't imagine Scott or Ben being asked to let someone else take their spot!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Aw noooo


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Oh no


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

That whistle threw them off


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Oh that was rough for Guery, those whistles really put him off!


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Second barefooter in now for Sweden


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

He wasn't happy then

I guess the whistles were indicating time was tight


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Excellent round. Well done to Sweden 3 great rounds


----------



## cold_feet (4 August 2021)

BBC switching to SJ on BBC2 now


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Sweden are so strong! Looking dangerous for the team competition!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Another fab round


----------



## RachelFerd (4 August 2021)

Sooo... the shoeless Swedes showing how it is done!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Thanks for the heads up😁

Switched


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Horse not playing


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Ooh that was rough! Beautiful horse too!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

Uh oh!


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Oh this poor man, how incredibly disappointing!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Must be annoying not to be allowed to go on and get a positive note to finish on.

Good luck scott


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

Eek, pony didn't like that one did he


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			Sooo... the shoeless Swedes showing how it is done!
		
Click to expand...

No no no their feet will fall off without shoes and they definitely can't jump without shoes...................... oh wait...................


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Fabulous but shame about the 1 😢


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Oh no what a shame for Scott!!


----------



## ThreeWBs (4 August 2021)

Sooo close!


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

Oh no!!! That’s a costly time fault!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

No, a time penalty!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

Gutted for Scott!


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

Oof, a time fault


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Oh no!!! 1 time fault! That is SUCH a shame, I really thought he’d done it.

Side note, the fences are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

It's not going our way today 😔


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Poor Scott what a shame, it was a beautiful round. Pressure is all on Ben now.


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Ah no Luciana! I was really enjoying her round! Stunning horse too!!


----------



## ThreeWBs (4 August 2021)

Luciana was flying, shame about that one pole. Beautiful horse too


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

I really rate Luciana, sad to see the fences fall. Her horses always go so well for her.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 August 2021)

such a shame for her, i really enjoyed her round


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

This is a stunning horse


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

This one has the time in mind really angled between first and second.  Lovely horse.


----------



## criso (4 August 2021)

Just watching on iPlayer now on the bus.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Come on Bertram

Eekkk! Shame, horse tried


----------



## Kadastorm (4 August 2021)

Such a shame for the brits so far, I think Scott will be kicking himself for the 1 time but then equally would have been frustrated if he pushed and had a fence.

apart from Ben, would love Maryan (if I got the spelling right) of Sweden on the podium, aswell as the Japanese guy.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Is it worth switching to BBC? Is the commentary good?


----------



## Kadastorm (4 August 2021)

Oh and of course Bertram! 🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

Isn't that fence beautiful with the purple colour (is it lavender?) on the bottom of the wall and then the next fence with the cherry blossom.  Really pretty.


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

Not looking brilliant for Bertram.


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Gosh some really big names falling victim, medals are wide open I think.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

It’s so clear the horses get annoyed with themselves after they have a blip. Such sensitive beasties


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Yes Kat


----------



## Kadastorm (4 August 2021)

I do love that blossom fence. It’s gorgeous!


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

Nice to see the barefoot horses went clear, kicking myself that I missed their rounds.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Gosh some really big names falling victim, medals are wide open I think.
		
Click to expand...

It’s been a great competition so far! I like it when it’s this interesting.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Lucky rub there!


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Anyone else rooting for a Sweden 1-2-3?


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

That’s a competitive round


----------



## cold_feet (4 August 2021)

Lost the live scores feed - good job it’s on bbc now.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Anyone else rooting for a Sweden 1-2-3? 

Click to expand...

Kinda!!


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

Can't imagine the sinking feeling this rider must have felt, when he heard the horse knock that pole. Got lucky though!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Where's your patriotism?!😜


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Actually, I'd love the Japanese rider to get a medal!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Where's your patriotism?!😜
		
Click to expand...

On the floor with those poles 🙈


----------



## teapot (4 August 2021)

humblepie said:



			Isn't that fence beautiful with the purple colour (is it lavender?) on the bottom of the wall and then the next fence with the cherry blossom.  Really pretty.
		
Click to expand...

This one?


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Actually, I'd love the Japanese rider to get a medal!
		
Click to expand...

If it's the one whose horse was bucking and looked very uncomfortable, then I really hope not.


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

FEI live scores is still working for anyone unable to view 

https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/live/JumpingFinal


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Ben has to go yet............


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			If it's the one whose horse was bucking and looked very uncomfortable, then I really hope not.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no was that today? I didn't see the round!


----------



## cold_feet (4 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			FEI live scores is still working for anyone unable to view

https://tokyo2020.live.fei.org/live/JumpingFinal

Click to expand...

Great, thank you!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Ben has to go yet............
		
Click to expand...

My aligence is a fickle thing. As long as it’s not Germany I’m good lol


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Oh no was that today? I didn't see the round!
		
Click to expand...

No, it was yesterday's ride - I missed the ones earlier today. Two Japanese greys, neither too happy looking but possibly 'quirky'?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Luck of the Irish run out🙁


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Not Ireland’s day


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

"Don't know why he chose to bring this horse to the Olympic games" that's a little rude isn't it? He jumped clear the first time.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 August 2021)

Dare I say I'm really not a fan of Ben...


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Could do without the discovery commentator disparaging Darragh’s choice of horse…. As if he knows more about it than the rider!

Go on Ben!


----------



## ThreeWBs (4 August 2021)

Come on Ben!!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Commentators need to shut up and not curse this


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

Yes Ben!!


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

live scores are a giveaway 

brilliant


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

GO BEN!!!!😁😁😁


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

Yes Ben


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Come on Ben!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Wooooo!!!


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

Brilliant


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

What a ride!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

BBC2 peeps. Ditch Discovery!!!


----------



## SOS (4 August 2021)

Phew that was tense!! Wow


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Oh well done Ben! I had to turn the Discovery+ commentator off though, as soon as he starts saying how good a horse is, I feel like he curses them! I mean, Explosion is magnificent, but let's not jinx anything!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			BBC2 peeps. Ditch Discovery!!!
		
Click to expand...

I’m worried they will cut out without warning in the middle of a round lol


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Explosion has barely broken sweat…. Probably the most impressive horse in the field, can’t help but hope he gets a medal to pay testament to his talent.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

YESSSSSSS! 


Explosion W is incredible! Looking really positive but it will be close!


----------



## criso (4 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			BBC2 peeps. Ditch Discovery!!!
		
Click to expand...

This


----------



## SOS (4 August 2021)

How many jump off?


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

How soon is the jump off? Discovery as usual not giving any helpful information...


----------



## criso (4 August 2021)

And rishi's back


----------



## Annagain (4 August 2021)

SOS said:



			How many jump off?
		
Click to expand...

6


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Rishi is as excited as us! Isn't he great!?


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

Also now I'm having a look at the results, why did Harry retire?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

SOS said:



			How many jump off?
		
Click to expand...

6


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

They can't walk the jump off?!? 

Well this is going to be exciting!


----------



## Amymay (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			How soon is the jump off? Discovery as usual not giving any helpful information... 

Click to expand...

about 10 mins


----------



## SOS (4 August 2021)

Annagain said:



			6
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou and say all of these riders got tons of time penalties then is there any chance of the 7th place moving up or will these always be the top 6 and this decides the medals?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Also now I'm having a look at the results, why did Harry retire?
		
Click to expand...

Poles flying everywhere. Looked the right decision.


----------



## ThreeWBs (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Also now I'm having a look at the results, why did Harry retire?
		
Click to expand...

Few faults and miscommunications and he rightfully retired


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			How soon is the jump off? Discovery as usual not giving any helpful information... 

Click to expand...

Rishi reckons 15 minutes, apparently the riders don't get to walk the jump off course so it will be a big disadvantage to go last.


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Also now I'm having a look at the results, why did Harry retire?
		
Click to expand...

Just wasn't really coming together for them so I guess he thought continuing was doing more harm than good


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

SOS said:



			Thankyou and say all of these riders got tons of time penalties then is there any chance of the 7th place moving up or will these always be the top 6 and this decides the medals?
		
Click to expand...

They will always be the top 6 now 🙂


----------



## Willowbankstables (4 August 2021)

When is the jump off!? Trying to decide when to go out and run some errands!


----------



## criso (4 August 2021)

15 minutes according to rishi but that was a few minutes ago


----------



## ThreeWBs (4 August 2021)

FYI


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

SOS said:



			Thankyou and say all of these riders got tons of time penalties then is there any chance of the 7th place moving up or will these always be the top 6 and this decides the medals?
		
Click to expand...

No, these six will stay top six and can't move down now. The jump off decides the order between the top six who are currently tied for first place.


----------



## teapot (4 August 2021)

Jump off time is 45 seconds


----------



## Annagain (4 August 2021)

criso said:



			And rishi's back
		
Click to expand...

I've really enjoyed Rishi at the equestrian events. You can tell that, while he might not be the most knowledgeable, he really loves the horses and the sport. Trying to explain what the eventers meant when they described their horses as "honest" was a high point. It was obvious he knew but he couldn't quite put it into words for the casual viewer.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

I still have D on laptop with TV on athletics which I enjoy anyway-come on KJT

Oh no, Kat😓


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

I'm going back to D+ to avoid missing anything. I might switch if BBC show the jump off


----------



## Bernster (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Rishi reckons 15 minutes, apparently the riders don't get to walk the jump off course so it will be a big disadvantage to go last.
		
Click to expand...

Would it not be a disadvantage to go first, as you can’t see how it jumps?


----------



## criso (4 August 2021)

They probably will.  Limited viewership for artistic fence moving.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

Absolutely gutted for KJT 😩😩😩


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Bernster said:



			Would it not be a disadvantage to go first, as you can’t see how it jumps?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I meant, advantage to go last disadvantage to go first - the excitement got to me!


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I still have D on laptop with TV on athletics which I enjoy anyway-come on KJT

Oh no, Kat😓
		
Click to expand...

I know, heartbreaking


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

criso said:



			They probably will.  Limited viewership for artistic fence moving.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno the tractoring is pretty popular.


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Oh god guys, this is reminding me of 2016! I very nearly had heart failure watching Nick jump off for gold!!!


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			I still have D on laptop with TV on athletics which I enjoy anyway-come on KJT

Oh no, Kat😓
		
Click to expand...

It's not happening for GB on the track at all is it? First the boys false starting in the 100m, then Dina, now KJT! Dear me!


----------



## teapot (4 August 2021)

Gutting for KJT


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

Lexi_ said:



			Absolutely gutted for KJT 😩😩😩
		
Click to expand...

Excuse my complete ignorance but who's KJT and what happened?


----------



## cold_feet (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Excuse my complete ignorance but who's KJT and what happened?
		
Click to expand...

brutal, such a shame 😥
Katerina Johnson Thompson in Heptathlon. BBC coverage switched.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			Oh god guys, this is reminding me of 2016! I very nearly had heart failure watching Nick jump off for gold!!!
		
Click to expand...

That is one of the best Olympic moments ever! Right up there with Steve Redgrave's sixth gold. So emotional. When Nick wiped a tear away on the podium I was in bits. 

Although the eventing team gold this week wasn't far off those two! 

This could be good but not quite at that level.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

British athlete broke down in 200m with achilles injury.

Heptathlete


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Excuse my complete ignorance but who's KJT and what happened?
		
Click to expand...

Katharina Johnson Thompson. She's a British heptathlete who had a good chance of gold coming into these games but her body has given out on her


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			Excuse my complete ignorance but who's KJT and what happened?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry! Katarina Johnson-Thompson in the heptathlon (BBC switched to that coverage) - pulled up with an injury in the 200m.


----------



## teapot (4 August 2021)

BBC wardrobe really need to stop with the red and pink outfits


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Oooooh course looks good


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

Here we go...


----------



## teapot (4 August 2021)

Hope the Japense get a medal!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

ON BBC


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Ben to go 4th of 6


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

On bbc2 if it cuts off I’ll be annoyed lol


----------



## Willowbankstables (4 August 2021)

Discovery seems to be behind BBC on streaming


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

Steady but clear benchmark


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

Not fast fast but lovely round and set the goal for them all.  Beautiful horse and goes so nicely.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

That’s a lovely round!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Great round


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Great round! Will be fascinating to see how the others ride it!


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Awesome from the Japanese rider, it would be lovely for him to get a medal. 

Plus Ben and one of the barefoot Swedes


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

Pedal to the metal!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Waheyyyyyy


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Lovely round, has set the bar high now as they all need to go clear.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Fabulous


----------



## Willowbankstables (4 August 2021)

Great to see a woman doing well in SJ


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

She was pushing for it, wasn’t she?!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

This is going to be so fast paced lol blink and you’ll miss it


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

Maybe 1,2,3 for the Swedes after all? What a round!


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Malin flew round there!!!


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Amazing round from Malin! I’d like to see her get a medal too actually….


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Another brilliant round


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

That was some time!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

WTF!


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Christ!! This is going to be wild!!


----------



## Willowbankstables (4 August 2021)

Adverts BBC!!!??? Seriously!??


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

Nearly had a heart attack then, but remembered that BBC1 existed 😂


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Amazing from Peder, so fast and tight!


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Watch out GB, the swedes are on fire! Incredible stuff!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

That is why I didn’t watch bbc2!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

So nervous for Ben!


----------



## Willowbankstables (4 August 2021)

Just switched to BBC 1 without warning!?


----------



## ThreeWBs (4 August 2021)

My heart rate is sat at 112!!


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

WOW!!


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

whoop whoop whoop


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

Oh my god!!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Ooooooh my!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Heart pounding, tears prickling


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)




----------



## Sheep (4 August 2021)

eeeeeekkkkk

I was sad to see the Irish out, not bothered now… come on Ben!!!!


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Oh dear lord my heart!!!


----------



## teapot (4 August 2021)

Guaranteed a bronze at least


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

slightly chuckling about the discussions yesterday about how SJs don't tootle round in a rhythm!


----------



## Zoeypxo (4 August 2021)

What a horse!! Explosion 💥


----------



## ThreeWBs (4 August 2021)

YESSSS!!!!!


----------



## Willowbankstables (4 August 2021)

Just missed Ben due to BBC switching channels with no warning


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

God this is awful for my heart. Too many brilliant rides!


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

Recently I got stuck being preeched at the owners of a well known stud company about how barefoot will never be seen at top comps because SJ horses absolutely need studs on a surface. Lol, might pop by and ask them about the Swedes


----------



## dixie (4 August 2021)

Wow! What a ride from Ben.


----------



## Bustermartin (4 August 2021)

That will take some beating!


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

My god! I was cheering all the way round! Just brilliant!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

And breathe.......


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Christ that was amazing! 

The angle over the oxer was incredible!!!!!! 

I think he's got a minimum of bronze now


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

The commentator saying "Explosion W, I love him"!!!


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

I'd like to see this get silver behind Ben


----------



## Bustermartin (4 August 2021)

Silver at least


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

silver at least!


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Whoever is whistling should be chucked out.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Oh my.........


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

...


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

How tight was that turn to the big upright.  Just lost time over the last two but it was close til then.


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Oh god I can barely watch!!!


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

Shame for second barefoot horse, but those tight turns proved that barefoot horses can do everything a shod horse can and more.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

He's got to go for it hasn't he?


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

This is nailbiting! 

We've got Ben and at least one of the Swedish barefooters on the podium. It just depends on this last one


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

if this isn't an argument for more equestrian coverage on UK telly I don't know what is, medals in all 3 olympic disciplines


----------



## DabDab (4 August 2021)

Gold!!!!!!!


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

Squeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## Willowbankstables (4 August 2021)

GOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Oooooooohh he didn’t do it it’s gold for ben!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

YESSSSSSS!!!!😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## Amymay (4 August 2021)

Great result!


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

Ben’s done it!!!


----------



## Zoeypxo (4 August 2021)

Omg, ben in tears. Im joining in😭
Incredible watch today


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Gold for Ben!!!! Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cold_feet (4 August 2021)

I missed it when bbc switched 😡😡


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

Gosh that was some jump off, all clear.  Right proper show jumping!


----------



## Kadastorm (4 August 2021)

Oh my, who is cutting onions? 😭😭😭


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Oh why am I crying


----------



## dixie (4 August 2021)

Amazing horses - all jumped clear but the best one definitely won 🥇


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			if this isn't an argument for more equestrian coverage on UK telly I don't know what is, medals in all 3 olympic disciplines
		
Click to expand...

We’ve done damn well. 🤞🏻 For one more in the teams.


----------



## Sheep (4 August 2021)

Awwww everyone crying. I think I have something in my eye 🥲


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

It stays British😃


----------



## cold_feet (4 August 2021)

Please show it again now 🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## criso (4 August 2021)

I think the other passengers on the train wondered what I was watching.  That was close.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

Oh my god I don’t believe it! I’m crying, Ben’s crying, I think even Andy Austin on the commentary is crying!


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

Wow! Just amazing, can’t believe we’ve got another individual gold for SJ!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

🥳🥳🥳🥳💪💪💪💪💪🏅🏅🏅🏅


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Who’s on the phone lol


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Oh god Explosion's gorgeous face <3


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Oh Ben's having a little cry


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

So a Brit and a barefoot on the podium? What more can you ask for 

Even the awful Discovery commentators got excited over these last rounds.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (4 August 2021)

YESSSSSSS..!!!!! 🎊🎉🎊🎉🎊🎉🎉🎊
What a combination that pair are ❤❤😁😁


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			So a Brit and a barefoot on the podium? What more can you ask for 

Even the awful Discovery commentators got excited over these last rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Ben and two barefooters?


----------



## WelshHoarder (4 August 2021)

Well done Ben! Seeing Ben and his team in tears set me off 😭

So well deserved, love watching those two together ❤️


----------



## Asha (4 August 2021)

That was absolutely brilliant.


----------



## NinjaPony (4 August 2021)

To be fair, I’m liking the emphasis on the horse. Obviously Ben is extremely talented and I would never underestimate the skill it takes to ride a horse like that, but his horse is something very special and it’s great to see that being celebrated too.


----------



## Lexi_ (4 August 2021)

I love Rishi. He’s been so great during this Olympics.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Whoever is whistling should be chucked out.
		
Click to expand...

The whistling comes from the riders team to tell them when they need to go faster. I assume it's that whistling you're hearing, I'm on mute 🙂


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

I’m glad the swedes got one though, wel deserved.


----------



## piebaldproblems (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Ben and two barefooters?
		
Click to expand...

Explosion being barefoot in the next Olympics?


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

What a performance from the Swedes though, 2, 4 and 5 - they will be unbeatable in the team competition if they carry on like this. 

Though I think we stand a good chance of a medal. Wouldn't six of six be incredible!?


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2021)

Yes

I was so hoping he’d win


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			The whistling comes from the riders team to tell them when they need to go faster. I assume it's that whistling you're hearing, I'm on mute 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I thought outside assistance wasn't permitted? It really put one rider off, and in the jump off it started over the second fence for one of the riders, it was commented on by the commentator.


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I thought outside assistance wasn't permitted? It really put one rider off, and in the jump off it started over the second fence for one of the riders, it was commented on by the commentator.
		
Click to expand...

I missed it being commentated upon but can remember similar a few times at HOYS when it was at Wembley with riders basically being told to get a move on!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (4 August 2021)

Medal ceremony


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			To be fair, I’m liking the emphasis on the horse. Obviously Ben is extremely talented and I would never underestimate the skill it takes to ride a horse like that, but his horse is something very special and it’s great to see that being celebrated too.
		
Click to expand...

I loved that too! So important to show that horses aren't just tools like a bike or a boat!

I adore all our Olympic horses of course, buy Explosion might just be my favourite! I loved seeing him standing there being very un-explosive while everyone fussed round him!


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

My young relative went for drinks on Ben's lorry at a show a few weeks ago - I feel this gives me a connection to the gold medal. 

Think I'll have to switch back to D+ for the medals now


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2021)

Oh I cried when Ben was crying and the team 

And Explosion was so calm 🤣🤣

What a horse, he’s so so beautiful


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

I always get excited for the lap of honour lol


----------



## humblepie (4 August 2021)

Must admit Discovery commentator saying they looked like they were off to the gunfight at the OK Corral was funny.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

RachelFerd said:



			This is a bit rigid down the rein!
		
Click to expand...




humblepie said:



			I missed it being commentated upon but can remember similar a few times at HOYS when it was at Wembley with riders basically being told to get a move on!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it happens at all levels and I've never seen anyone been pulled up for it.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Aww look at him use a mounting block 

and waheeey away they go


----------



## Michen (4 August 2021)

Well we may be a small country but we’ve done pretty damn well in equestrian sports af the Olympic eh! Amazing. I think our riders are genuinely a cut above the rest in all three disciplines.


----------



## Equi (4 August 2021)

Just rewatching the round wowwwe. Then then the after when so many came to congratulate him. Good sportsmanship.


----------



## TGM (4 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Aww look at him use a mounting block
		
Click to expand...

Explosion is not an easy horse to mount apparently, hence the mounting block.  And did you see how Ben carefully tucked his medal into his jacket before he got on, so as not to be flapping about.  The last thing you want is to get decked before the lap of honour!


----------



## TGM (4 August 2021)

piebaldproblems said:



			So a Brit and a barefoot on the podium? What more can you ask for 

Click to expand...

Well a female would have been nice!  But great to see Maikel get in there - apparently he is a lovely guy and often does his own mucking out and tack cleaning despite having a groom!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (4 August 2021)

What an incredible podium of riders. We really did get the best in the world right now. And all 6 clear in the jump off! That's a lot of quality.

Explosion is just something else.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

Back on Friday everyone? 
We must have a good chance in the teams now 😊😊


----------



## criso (4 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Well we may be a small country but we’ve done pretty damn well in equestrian sports af the Olympic eh! Amazing. I think our riders are genuinely a cut above the rest in all three disciplines.
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the US, big countries haven't really focused on equestrian.  Australia and New Zealand are very competitive with small populations and in Europe, Germany has a bigger population, France slightly higher but similar, all the rest like Switzerland, Belgium, Netherlands, Ireland and Sweden smaller but very competitive.  

GB have had a good games but there's been lots where it hasn't quite happened


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Well we may be a small country but we’ve done pretty damn well in equestrian sports af the Olympic eh! Amazing. I think our riders are genuinely a cut above the rest in all three disciplines.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree 😊😊 A medal at every opportunity!
Edited to say, not *really* every opportunity but every equestrian event but hey still very proud of Team GB!


----------



## Michen (4 August 2021)

criso said:



			Apart from the US, big countries haven't really focused on equestrian.  Australia and New Zealand are very competitive with small populations and in Europe, Germany has a bigger population, France slightly higher but similar, all the rest like Switzerland, Belgium, Netherlands, Ireland and Sweden smaller but very competitive. 

GB have had a good games but there's been lots where it hasn't quite happened
		
Click to expand...

Well it’s happened this time and I have personally really enjoyed watching their riding.  I’d rather celebrate them getting the results they, IMO, truly deserved rather than looking back at the games where it didn’t happen for them.


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

Report re the nosebleed, not sure if  it's been shared already, basically as we concluded not automatically eliminated and horse sent for vet check.

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...U_C67_EQU-------------------------------9.pdf


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			Report re the nosebleed, not sure if  it's been shared already, basically as we concluded not automatically eliminated and horse sent for vet check.

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...U_C67_EQU-------------------------------9.pdf

Click to expand...

That's interesting. I thought it'd be automatic elimination and think it probably should be 🤔 to discourage people continuing?


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			That's interesting. I thought it'd be automatic elimination and think it probably should be 🤔 to discourage people continuing?
		
Click to expand...

i guess because some horses could burst a small blood vessel through moderate exertion and it be a bit overkill to eliminate automatically when it's just physiology? compared to an injury from the spur.  Dunno. it seems proportionate if vet could still eliminate at the point of checking?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			i guess because some horses could burst a small blood vessel through moderate exertion and it be a bit overkill to eliminate automatically when it's just physiology? compared to an injury from the spur.  Dunno. it seems proportionate if vet could still eliminate at the point of checking?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah good point 🙂
I think more and more about how 'our' sport looks to the outside world now and I worry what it looks like to them 🤔 but in theory yes I agree.


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2021)

Bens interview ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Annagain (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			What a performance from the Swedes though, 2, 4 and 5 - they will be unbeatable in the team competition if they carry on like this.

Though I think we stand a good chance of a medal. Wouldn't six of six be incredible!?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a pedant so I'll apologise now but there are 12 medals overall. There's one team medal and 3 individual medals available per discipline (Sweden could have got a 1-2-3 going into that jump off) so it would be 6 from 12 if the SJ team win something. But still amazing. Half of all medals going to one nation would be pretty special.


----------



## Wheels (4 August 2021)

Wow, what a horse!  and what a rider - fantastic result


----------



## HashRouge (4 August 2021)

Annagain said:



			I'm a pedant so I'll apologise now but there are 12 medals overall. There's one team medal and 3 individual medals available per discipline (Sweden could have got a 1-2-3 going into that jump off) so it would be 6 from 12 if the SJ team win something. But still amazing. Half of all medals going to one nation would be pretty special.
		
Click to expand...

I think Kat means one medal in each possible medal event (so individual dressage, team dressage, individual XC, team XC, individual SJ....and maybe team SJ).

And there are actually 6 medals per discipline (3 team, 3 individual), so 18 overall, not 12!


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

hard pressed to win the team medal twice in the same year tho


----------



## Sheep (4 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			i guess because some horses could burst a small blood vessel through moderate exertion and it be a bit overkill to eliminate automatically when it's just physiology? compared to an injury from the spur.  Dunno. it seems proportionate if vet could still eliminate at the point of checking?
		
Click to expand...

Cian has now withdrawn from the team competition, he has posted a video message online. Fair play.


----------



## Rowreach (4 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			i guess because some horses could burst a small blood vessel through moderate exertion and it be a bit overkill to eliminate automatically when it's just physiology? compared to an injury from the spur.  Dunno. it seems proportionate if vet could still eliminate at the point of checking?
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm a spontaneous nosebleed is a rare thing, it usually has a cause, especially both nostrils.  I'm very surprised it isn't automatic E and referral to the vet.  Not sure I'd jump the next round on a horse which had bled today.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

Sheep said:



			Cian has now withdrawn from the team competition, he has posted a video message online. Fair play.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, just watched the video, thought it was really lovely 🤍


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 August 2021)

nice to see the video, glad he has decided to pull out even though he was cleared to compete.


----------



## Annagain (4 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			I think Kat means one medal in each possible medal event (so individual dressage, team dressage, individual XC, team XC, individual SJ....and maybe team SJ).

And there are actually 6 medals per discipline (3 team, 3 individual), so 18 overall, not 12!
		
Click to expand...

You can't win more than one team medal. You can win more than one individual.


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			Hmmm a spontaneous nosebleed is a rare thing, it usually has a cause, especially both nostrils.  I'm very surprised it isn't automatic E and referral to the vet.  Not sure I'd jump the next round on a horse which had bled today.
		
Click to expand...

No, but I mean his round today still stands whereas an instant E under blood rule wipes you from the records. I do think there's a difference between that and a bleeding spur mark. It's happened spontaneously.


----------



## teapot (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			What a performance from the Swedes though, 2, 4 and 5 - they will be unbeatable in the team competition if they carry on like this.

Though I think we stand a good chance of a medal. Wouldn't six of six be incredible!?
		
Click to expand...




Annagain said:



			I'm a pedant so I'll apologise now but there are 12 medals overall. There's one team medal and 3 individual medals available per discipline (Sweden could have got a 1-2-3 going into that jump off) so it would be 6 from 12 if the SJ team win something. But still amazing. Half of all medals going to one nation would be pretty special.
		
Click to expand...




Annagain said:



			You can't win more than one team medal. You can win more than one individual.
		
Click to expand...


But there are only six competitions, which was Kat's point. We did five out of six at London (I think that's what the Beeb said, could be wrong) so it would be incredible to get a medal in all six competitions. Not sure any other sport has achieved that so far...


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Annagain said:



			I'm a pedant so I'll apologise now but there are 12 medals overall. There's one team medal and 3 individual medals available per discipline (Sweden could have got a 1-2-3 going into that jump off) so it would be 6 from 12 if the SJ team win something. But still amazing. Half of all medals going to one nation would be pretty special.
		
Click to expand...

I meant one medal per competition. 

So far we have one one medal for individual dressage, one for team dressage, one for individual eventing, one for team eventing and one for individual sj. So just one more required to have been represented on the podium in each event.


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			No, but I mean his round today still stands whereas an instant E under blood rule wipes you from the records. I do think there's a difference between that and a bleeding spur mark. It's happened spontaneously.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly if you eliminate someone for a horse getting a nosebleed that is spontaneous and not related to the riders actions where do you draw the line? Would you eliminate a rider because their horse had an over reach or brushing injury?


----------



## Kat (4 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			That's interesting. I thought it'd be automatic elimination and think it probably should be 🤔 to discourage people continuing?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure that in the middle of a fast paced showjumping round it would be fair to expect a rider to notice a nosebleed, realise what is going on and pull up or to punish them for not doing so. 

If after the round the horse is vet checked and an innocuous cause is found then no reason not to let their score stand. If a cause is found that indicates doping or abuse then action can be taken under those rules. 

Looking at the photos now I'm not sure how Cian could have known what was going on. I didn't spot it watching on my small screen and if it had been a dark horse I'm not sure many would have noticed. Certainly when my mare had a nosebleed I only noticed when she wiped her nose on me, as the blood wasn't obvious on her black nostril and it wasn't heavy. I saw someone else's horse have a nosebleed while going cross country and she didn't know what was going on until people on the ground alerted her.


----------



## teapot (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I'm not sure that in the middle of a fast paced showjumping round it would be fair to expect a rider to notice a nosebleed, realise what is going on and pull up or to punish them for not doing so.

If after the round the horse is vet checked and an innocuous cause is found then no reason not to let their score stand. If a cause is found that indicates doping or abuse then action can be taken under those rules.

Looking at the photos now I'm not sure how Cian could have known what was going on. I didn't spot it watching on my small screen and if it had been a dark horse I'm not sure many would have noticed. Certainly when my mare had a nosebleed I only noticed when she wiped her nose on me, as the blood wasn't obvious on her black nostril and it wasn't heavy. I saw someone else's horse have a nosebleed while going cross country and she didn't know what was going on until people on the ground alerted her.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, we're talking a round of 88 seconds, 1min and 28 seconds - that's nothing in a competitive focussed environment.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I'm not sure that in the middle of a fast paced showjumping round it would be fair to expect a rider to notice a nosebleed, realise what is going on and pull up or to punish them for not doing so.

If after the round the horse is vet checked and an innocuous cause is found then no reason not to let their score stand. If a cause is found that indicates doping or abuse then action can be taken under those rules.

Looking at the photos now I'm not sure how Cian could have known what was going on. I didn't spot it watching on my small screen and if it had been a dark horse I'm not sure many would have noticed. Certainly when my mare had a nosebleed I only noticed when she wiped her nose on me, as the blood wasn't obvious on her black nostril and it wasn't heavy. I saw someone else's horse have a nosebleed while going cross country and she didn't know what was going on until people on the ground alerted her.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt you would notice. I am torn on this one but still think I'd go for elimination...
If it was the final round and he'd won, imagine the uproar. I'm thinking of public perception really. 
I know its harsh on the rider but think that's the way I'm leaning.


----------



## Rowreach (4 August 2021)

I think it's a horse welfare thing, just the same as a spur mark really.  Not actually inflicted by the rider, no, but any nosebleed in a horse has a cause, and both nostrils definitely suggests something more serious than a burst capillary.

It was perfectly obvious to anyone watching that there was a bleed, and it's not like the middle of a race in a pack of horses travelling at 40mph, there's plenty of opportunity for the bell to be rung and the round to be stopped.

Sh1t happens, horse welfare to me is paramount and trumps getting a score in a competition.


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 August 2021)

well i was watching on my tv and didnt notice


----------



## Rowreach (4 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			well i was watching on my tv and didnt notice
		
Click to expand...

Ok, but I did, it was one nostril first and then the other, so I am pretty sure that all the officials and the people at ringside would have done.

Even the dreadful Dicky Vaughan noticed and commented that there was a problem.


----------



## Rowreach (4 August 2021)

So the latest is that Cian has been given the go ahead to jump in the teams but has decided, in the interest of Kilkenny, to pull out.

Which is imo an admirable (and the right) decision.


----------



## Sheep (4 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			So the latest is that Cian has been given the go ahead to jump in the teams but has decided, in the interest of Kilkenny, to pull out.

Which is imo an admirable (and the right) decision.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I posted about that a wee while ago. Definitely a sensible decision and his video seemed really sincere! Fingers crossed the Irish do well in the team comp!


----------



## Supertrooper (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I'm not sure that in the middle of a fast paced showjumping round it would be fair to expect a rider to notice a nosebleed, realise what is going on and pull up or to punish them for not doing so. 

If after the round the horse is vet checked and an innocuous cause is found then no reason not to let their score stand. If a cause is found that indicates doping or abuse then action can be taken under those rules. 

Looking at the photos now I'm not sure how Cian could have known what was going on. I didn't spot it watching on my small screen and if it had been a dark horse I'm not sure many would have noticed. Certainly when my mare had a nosebleed I only noticed when she wiped her nose on me, as the blood wasn't obvious on her black nostril and it wasn't heavy. I saw someone else's horse have a nosebleed while going cross country and she didn't know what was going on until people on the ground alerted her.
		
Click to expand...

I’ll never forget at badminton when I think a french rider and horse snapped one of the flags, horse was staked in his abdominal area and the horse just carried on galloping absolutely pouring blood, rider didn’t know, how could he and it was only the crowd screaming and screaming and the marshalls that alerted him 

It was an awful awful thing to watch and the horse didn’t make it but if that guy didn’t notice you almost certainly wouldn’t notice a much smaller nose bleed 

Cieran has done the absolute right thing by saving the horse for another day and has rightly put the horse first


----------



## Rowreach (4 August 2021)

I've had a bleeder racing and another team chasing.  You do notice because the blood spray comes back at you and hits your hands and your knees, and sometimes your face.

Slightly different show jumping when you are going slower, sitting up more, and concentrating on the fences coming at you in short order.


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Exactly if you eliminate someone for a horse getting a nosebleed that is spontaneous and not related to the riders actions where do you draw the line? Would you eliminate a rider because their horse had an over reach or brushing injury?
		
Click to expand...

yeah this was where i was coming from with it.
I fully support the blood rule as it is written and i think it's totally correct that riders get eliminated under that rule, however to me, this felt like the right way round.  The french horse at Badminton was a bit different as that was a fatal injury.  Kudos to Cian for his decision.


----------



## meggymoo (4 August 2021)

SOS said:



			I think it would be a welcome addition to the showjumping and XC to have a small horse and rider and country box. It’s hard to keep track of who’s in and without numbers on I get lost!
		
Click to expand...

Bit late now todays is over, but I was following on my laptop too.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (5 August 2021)

https://www.tatler.com/article/jessica-springsteen-olympics-tokyo-debut-show-jumping-super-rich

Made me giggle 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## milliepops (5 August 2021)

Ooh Harry is back in the team comp.
https://www.britishequestrian.org.u...5j5iVmRv-AIwMD3E7BXr4voUO3x0YIw7VXoz-NnDzobmY


----------



## NinjaPony (5 August 2021)

Oh how gutting for Scott. Absolutely the right decision, there’s always another day but very disappointing. If Harry can jump like he did on the first day, we are still in a very strong position for a medal.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (5 August 2021)

Such a shame for Scott!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (5 August 2021)

Gutted for Scott! It's just not been his Olympics. 
My gut tells me that's our team medal gone but I hope I'm wrong 🙂


----------



## humblepie (5 August 2021)

Slightlyconfused said:



https://www.tatler.com/article/jessica-springsteen-olympics-tokyo-debut-show-jumping-super-rich

Made me giggle 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Lol "all the garms" that are needed for a horse and "she’s no stranger to British royalty given she has competed at the Royal Windsor Horse Show on the Queen’s estate".  Gosh that means I (and many others on here) are no stranger to British royalty either.   Off to check out my tiara collection.


----------



## Annagain (5 August 2021)

humblepie said:



			Lol "all the garms" that are needed for a horse and "she’s no stranger to British royalty given she has competed at the Royal Windsor Horse Show on the Queen’s estate".  Gosh that means I (and many others on here) are no stranger to British royalty either.   Off to check out my tiara collection.
		
Click to expand...

I've not competed there but I have been to the show and to Gatcombe. Also, when I was grooming for a friend at a BE event, Zara was parked next door and in the dressage arena before her. As she came out, I told her her test was lovely (it was). My friend still beat her though (friend was in her 30th + novice on her 15 yr old, Zara was riding a 6yr old in its first!) That must mean I'm practically part of the Royal family mustn't it?


----------



## humblepie (5 August 2021)

Annagain said:



			I've not competed there but I have been to the show and to Gatcombe. Also, when I was grooming for a friend at a BE event, Zara was parked next door and in the dressage arena before her. As she came out, I told her her test was lovely (it was). My friend still beat her though (friend was in her 30th + novice on her 15 yr old, Zara was riding a 6yr old in its first!) That must mean I'm practically part of the Royal family mustn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. I bow before you.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 August 2021)

OK bleeding in racehorses and high performance horses is a relatively common thing. It is not man made to an extent so no need to disqualify for it. It does affect a horses performance but it depends on how bad the bleed is and where it happens in the competition. A show jumper would doubtfully notice going round if their horse had a nosebleed as they can't see their nostrils unless their horse jumps like a spasticated giraffe. You generally don't go fast enough for it to come back at you and there simply isn't enough time for the bleed to process to the stage it would anyway. Some horses are unaffected by nosebleeds - Tiger Roll won the Grand National with a nosebleed, he bled at some point during the first circuit, still jumped the 2nd circuit and won. Some horses it affects almost instantly. But it would still take approx 30seconds for the horse to feel different to the rider from the moment the bleed started. 

If the blood is bright bright red then it has generally come from the lungs as it is full of fresh oxygen. The darker the blood the further away from the lungs the bleed is. Most horses burst a blood vessel or 2 in the pipes going up the head from the nostril which is probably what this horse has done. Some horses bleed because they have banged their head and again have disturbed the blood vessels causing them to rupture when put under pressure.

There is an old saying in racing - a horse can't bleed twice in 7 days. So many people with known breeders would gallop the arse off of them 5 days before a race. If the horse didn't bleed that day you would do it again the next day and sure enough the horse would bleed. Very rarely did that horse then bleed in its race a few days later. We used to burst Jeff before he ran. He won 5 races this way and never bled in one of them.


----------



## teapot (5 August 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			OK bleeding in racehorses and high performance horses is a relatively common thing. It is not man made to an extent so no need to disqualify for it. It does affect a horses performance but it depends on how bad the bleed is and where it happens in the competition. A show jumper would doubtfully notice going round if their horse had a nosebleed as they can't see their nostrils unless their horse jumps like a spasticated giraffe. You generally don't go fast enough for it to come back at you and there simply isn't enough time for the bleed to process to the stage it would anyway. Some horses are unaffected by nosebleeds - Tiger Roll won the Grand National with a nosebleed, he bled at some point during the first circuit, still jumped the 2nd circuit and won. Some horses it affects almost instantly. But it would still take approx 30seconds for the horse to feel different to the rider from the moment the bleed started.

If the blood is bright bright red then it has generally come from the lungs as it is full of fresh oxygen. The darker the blood the further away from the lungs the bleed is. Most horses burst a blood vessel or 2 in the pipes going up the head from the nostril which is probably what this horse has done. Some horses bleed because they have banged their head and again have disturbed the blood vessels causing them to rupture when put under pressure.

There is an old saying in racing - a horse can't bleed twice in 7 days. So many people with known breeders would gallop the arse off of them 5 days before a race. If the horse didn't bleed that day you would do it again the next day and sure enough the horse would bleed. Very rarely did that horse then bleed in its race a few days later. We used to burst Jeff before he ran. He won 5 races this way and never bled in one of them.
		
Click to expand...

It was bright red, noticeably so on a grey, and there are some pretty close up photos on Getty Images if anyone's interested.


----------



## HashRouge (5 August 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			OK bleeding in racehorses and high performance horses is a relatively common thing. It is not man made to an extent so no need to disqualify for it. It does affect a horses performance but it depends on how bad the bleed is and where it happens in the competition. A show jumper would doubtfully notice going round if their horse had a nosebleed as they can't see their nostrils unless their horse jumps like a spasticated giraffe. You generally don't go fast enough for it to come back at you and there simply isn't enough time for the bleed to process to the stage it would anyway. Some horses are unaffected by nosebleeds - Tiger Roll won the Grand National with a nosebleed, he bled at some point during the first circuit, still jumped the 2nd circuit and won. Some horses it affects almost instantly. But it would still take approx 30seconds for the horse to feel different to the rider from the moment the bleed started.

If the blood is bright bright red then it has generally come from the lungs as it is full of fresh oxygen. The darker the blood the further away from the lungs the bleed is. Most horses burst a blood vessel or 2 in the pipes going up the head from the nostril which is probably what this horse has done. Some horses bleed because they have banged their head and again have disturbed the blood vessels causing them to rupture when put under pressure.

There is an old saying in racing - a horse can't bleed twice in 7 days. So many people with known breeders would gallop the arse off of them 5 days before a race. If the horse didn't bleed that day you would do it again the next day and sure enough the horse would bleed. Very rarely did that horse then bleed in its race a few days later. We used to burst Jeff before he ran. He won 5 races this way and never bled in one of them.
		
Click to expand...

That is absolutely horrible. Christ, the things horses have to put up with!


----------



## DabDab (5 August 2021)

Elf On A Shelf said:



			OK bleeding in racehorses and high performance horses is a relatively common thing. It is not man made to an extent so no need to disqualify for it. It does affect a horses performance but it depends on how bad the bleed is and where it happens in the competition. A show jumper would doubtfully notice going round if their horse had a nosebleed as they can't see their nostrils unless their horse jumps like a spasticated giraffe. You generally don't go fast enough for it to come back at you and there simply isn't enough time for the bleed to process to the stage it would anyway. Some horses are unaffected by nosebleeds - Tiger Roll won the Grand National with a nosebleed, he bled at some point during the first circuit, still jumped the 2nd circuit and won. Some horses it affects almost instantly. But it would still take approx 30seconds for the horse to feel different to the rider from the moment the bleed started.

If the blood is bright bright red then it has generally come from the lungs as it is full of fresh oxygen. The darker the blood the further away from the lungs the bleed is. Most horses burst a blood vessel or 2 in the pipes going up the head from the nostril which is probably what this horse has done. Some horses bleed because they have banged their head and again have disturbed the blood vessels causing them to rupture when put under pressure.

There is an old saying in racing - a horse can't bleed twice in 7 days. So many people with known breeders would gallop the arse off of them 5 days before a race. If the horse didn't bleed that day you would do it again the next day and sure enough the horse would bleed. Very rarely did that horse then bleed in its race a few days later. We used to burst Jeff before he ran. He won 5 races this way and never bled in one of them.
		
Click to expand...

It was bright red, bleeding profusely and there was noticeable splatter. I'm fairly sure Cian didn't notice as I would like to think he would have pulled up if he had, but him not noticing would be more likely due to the competition adrenaline than because of the physics of the situation - they are jumping 1.6m fences, not going for a stroll. Not to mention that at one point the horse snorted heavily to expel some of the blood from his nose because presumably it was affecting his breathing.

As much as I was hoping for some Irish success in the Showjumping I am glad that they picked up a time fault and didn't get through, and that the horse has subsequently been withdrawn, because the optics of letting it continue after that are not what equestrian sport needs right now, particularly not on the biggest world stage.


----------



## Nicnac (5 August 2021)

Team with a spare question.  Previously when there were teams of 4 and a discard score, the 4th member of the team would get a medal.  This is no longer the case.  Luckily the spares weren't used in Dressage and Eventing but thank goodness they're there for show jumping.  If, and it's a big if, the team do medal shouldn't Scott get one?


----------



## Nicnac (5 August 2021)

Slightlyconfused said:



https://www.tatler.com/article/jessica-springsteen-olympics-tokyo-debut-show-jumping-super-rich

Made me giggle 🤦🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

OMG has Tatler hired a posse of Daily Fail journalists make it up as you go along bods?


----------



## ihatework (5 August 2021)

I think bleeding profusely is a bit over exaggerated. It was certainly heavy enough to be concerning, and it’s the right thing that the horse is no longer continuing in the competition but I 100% believe Cian had no idea. I also don’t think the horses welfare was significantly compromised at that point to make it clear cut for officials to intervene. 
It’s sad for Cian, and visually not what we want to see in the sport, but if it were happen again tomorrow I’m not sure I’d advocate any different outcome.
Now what it might do is kick off discussions on the blood rule and may lead to changes in what stewards need to intervene in. I’m on the fence on that but can understand why it may need to go that way.


----------



## teapot (5 August 2021)

Speaking of the blood rule: https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/daniel-meech-olympics-757004


----------



## milliepops (5 August 2021)

& if you have exceeded your H&H free articles like me the background report is here!  horse eliminated under blood rule, blood on flank.

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly..._C67_EQU-------------------------------10.pdf


----------



## humblepie (5 August 2021)

On the reserve getting a medal, I don't have any idea but was odd on the cycling yesterday that where GB and another team had used 5 different cyclists in the race - a team of four in the heats and finals but swopping around - the four in the final team stood on the podium and got their medals, the fifth team member who only rode in the heats essentially got hers passed to her afterwards.  She did join in the photos but not on the podium.  Seemed a little strange, either you are part of the team and get a medal so go on the podium or you aren't part of the team and don't get one.


----------



## Nicnac (5 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			& if you have exceeded your H&H free articles like me the background report is here!  horse eliminated under blood rule, blood on flank.

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly..._C67_EQU-------------------------------10.pdf

Click to expand...

My H&H articles renew every time I log on but I have my laptop set up to clear cookies & history every time I shut down!  Works a treat


----------



## Rowreach (5 August 2021)

The issue with bleeds from both nostrils is that on first sight it is impossible to say if it is a serious problem or a not so serious one, therefore it should always be treated as potentially serious.

An 88 second showjumping round, on an adrenaline fuelled horse, is not enough time for either horse or rider to “feel” if the bleed is having consequential effects. The judges, however, can see what is happening, as can viewers in this case from all over the world.

The appalling practices that happen in racing are not something to brag about, IMO.


----------



## DabDab (5 August 2021)

ihatework said:



			I think bleeding profusely is a bit over exaggerated. It was certainly heavy enough to be concerning, and it’s the right thing that the horse is no longer continuing in the competition but I 100% believe Cian had no idea. I also don’t think the horses welfare was significantly compromised at that point to make it clear cut for officials to intervene.
It’s sad for Cian, and visually not what we want to see in the sport, but if it were happen again tomorrow I’m not sure I’d advocate any different outcome.
Now what it might do is kick off discussions on the blood rule and may lead to changes in what stewards need to intervene in. I’m on the fence on that but can understand why it may need to go that way.
		
Click to expand...

Lol, love this forum. Ok bleeding sufficiently heavily to be noticeable from a distance on a small viewing screen - profusely just means a lot so I used it for shorthand. My meaning in the context that I used it in was that it was not just a spot of blood that only became apparent after the round, and it was certainly enough to be splattering.

I don't think the horse's welfare was impacted or that the rule should be changed necessarily, but yes, I do think a review of when stewards should intervene should be carried out. I often think with these things that if you would intervene in a collecting ring then you should probably intervene in the competition ring. If a horse had a nose bleed like that in a collecting ring I'm certain that someone would have let the rider know. I don't think it should be automatic elimination but I think most riders would want to know and would retire their horse if it started bleeding like that in the ring.


----------



## GreyDot (5 August 2021)

DabDab said:



			It was bright red, bleeding profusely and there was noticeable splatter. I'm fairly sure Cian didn't notice as I would like to think he would have pulled up if he had, but him not noticing would be more likely due to the competition adrenaline than because of the physics of the situation - they are jumping 1.6m fences, not going for a stroll. Not to mention that at one point the horse snorted heavily to expel some of the blood from his nose because presumably it was affecting his breathing.

As much as I was hoping for some Irish success in the Showjumping I am glad that they picked up a time fault and didn't get through, and that the horse has subsequently been withdrawn, because the optics of letting it continue after that are not what equestrian sport needs right now, particularly not on the biggest world stage.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. It was there long enough for me to be yelling at the screen that there was blood and why was no-one intervening.


----------



## teapot (5 August 2021)

Start list for tomorrow https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly...51(S)B_EQUOJUMPTEAM----------QUAL000100--.pdf 

Starts at 11am UK time


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Another day of jumping 🙂

19 teams competing and 10 teams to qualify for tomorrows final so we're going to see some teams go through with faults...

Everyone ready? 😊


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Another day of jumping 🙂

19 teams competing and 10 teams to qualify for tomorrows final so we're going to see some teams go through with faults...

Everyone ready? 😊
		
Click to expand...

just gearing up with the modern pentathlon SJ  the proper SJers are going to look absolutely stunning after this!


----------



## Ossy2 (6 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			just gearing up with the modern pentathlon SJ  the proper SJers are going to look absolutely stunning after this!
		
Click to expand...

I’m on the Modern pentathlon too, some of these riders are looking really novicey but it’s very interesting to watch.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

First rider is on now


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

Thank you for the start list.  Dipping in and out again as working.  Good luck to the British team.


----------



## Kadastorm (6 August 2021)

Only just heard that Scott is out and Harry is in.

please don’t shoot me guys but I don’t have much faith in GB for the teams 🙊

I do really like Holly but I saw her and Denver in the Nations Cup and didn’t go much on them. I know they have saved him so he may surprise me.

maybe the day off has done Romeo some good but today doesnt look to be that challenging so what will happen tomorrow?

they may surprise me and I do hope so, I would quite happily hold my hands up and say I was wrong and would love to!


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (6 August 2021)

After the performance on the Swedish riders in the individual, they have to be favourites for gold.


----------



## LJF0664 (6 August 2021)

Is anyone else joining here feeling slightly fragile after the Modern Pentathlon?


----------



## asmp (6 August 2021)

LJF0664 said:



			Is anyone else joining here feeling slightly fragile after the Modern Pentathlon?
		
Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Lovely comment from Lucinda about the size of the fences. If she thinks they are massive and scary that says a lot!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Kadastorm, unfortunately I'm with you but also hope I'm wrong. 
Anything can happen and yes we should qualify but after that I'm not so sure. 
Had it been Scott, Ben and Holly we'd have been the favourites but to me I really felt Harry (understandably) struggled under the pressure in his first round on Tuesday. He went clear but watching it I thought it could have fallen apart at any time and then Wednesday it did. 

Just a gut feeling and hope I'm proven wrong!


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

I think the Swedes have got to be the favourites after their performance earlier in the week. 

I'm not sure about the other teams, but I agree the loss of Scott and Jefferson does massively affect our chances. Harry looked good in the first round but really struggled in the second. 

It is a slightly odd team really, Harry did a great job but have we really got the best three combinations available to us in Tokyo?


----------



## Michen (6 August 2021)

Oh I love this horse. Reminds me of Amber’secho mare!


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

This horse is just so cool basically on a loose rein finding his own stride.


----------



## Michen (6 August 2021)

It was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

This will be interesting, the Irish were looking strong but obviously the loss of Cian will be a concern, this is the replacement.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Terrible start for Ireland. That was sadly coming, he was really hanging in the air.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Oh dear that horse had really lost his bottle, what a shame that he fell. 

I feel like they should have retired but the pressure when they are on a team with no drop score must be huge


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2021)

That was not a pleasure to watch!


----------



## Kadastorm (6 August 2021)

Oh, I am gutted for them and I guess he didn’t want to retire because of it being a team event but poor horse was completely overwhelmed with it all and still tried.


----------



## Michen (6 August 2021)

Oh poor horse and poor Shane he looked gutted.


----------



## Michen (6 August 2021)

Also horse started off great, what a shame.


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

Ouch for the Irish horse.  That was a lovely round from Egypt, unlucky to have 8 faults but inside the time.


----------



## SOS (6 August 2021)

Only just tuned in. This ones mane and tail are soooo white


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2021)

Has there been a clear yet?  It certainly is a big course though you'd expect that for the olympics.  Edited : ok that's just been answered


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Bradsmum said:



			Has there been a clear yet?  It certainly is a big course though you'd expect that for the olympics.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet
ETA theres two on just 1 time fault


----------



## Equi (6 August 2021)

I’m a bit behind but Shane’s round was awful. He should have retired two jumps before. Not impressed.


----------



## NinjaPony (6 August 2021)

Never thought I’d be relieved to hear Lucinda back on the commentary again but it’s all relative!


----------



## SOS (6 August 2021)

This Swedish horse is lovely, was class the other night too


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

First clear


----------



## Michen (6 August 2021)

I am so much more appreciative of eventing sj. I know it’s smaller but the horses look so much more relaxed and happy even the less talented/experienced ones.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Oh god I am in love with King Edward he is so classy! What a trier!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Not enjoying Laura's round!


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

And he should not be seen in a USA hat!! 🤣🤣


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Here's Holly


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Nice round I thought


----------



## NinjaPony (6 August 2021)

Ah that’s a shame, didn’t look like a very easy round for her and she did a good job I think.


----------



## Kadastorm (6 August 2021)

Shame about those 4 faults but Holly is such a classy rider.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Oh dear that was a shame.


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

That was really nicely ridden.


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2021)

That was a shame but still a good round by Holly


----------



## m1stify (6 August 2021)

Michen said:



			Oh poor horse and poor Shane he looked gutted.
		
Click to expand...

lost a shoe apparently and was unbalanced after, I also wish they retired it didn't look right at all jumping, in fairness to Shane it may not have felt as bad as it looked


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2021)

Waves to all. Managed to catch Shane's round whilst at the ponies and Holly's when back home. I have to say I also fancy the Swedes for Gold


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2021)

Thank goodness we don't have that awful Richard!


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

m1stify said:



			lost a shoe apparently and was unbalanced after, I also wish they retired it didn't look right at all jumping, in fairness to Shane it may not have felt as bad as it looked
		
Click to expand...

I can’t imagine he wouldn’t have noticed his horse paddling through several fences and sending poles scattering everywhere.

This is “my” team 🇮🇪 and I’m disgusted he didn’t retire. Who cares if it’s the Olympics?

Crikey it used to be the pure dressage I couldn’t bear to watch, but the SJ so far has been awful.

We all have so much sympathy for athletes who put their mental health first, and seemingly feck all compassion for these horses.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

So after the first round of riders were in 8th 😬


----------



## Michen (6 August 2021)

Thought Andres round was horrid too.

Yep- pure sj mostly is not nice to watch.


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

Well this just gets worse 😕


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Well I still love it.


----------



## ecb89 (6 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			I can’t imagine he wouldn’t have noticed his horse paddling through several fences and sending poles scattering everywhere.

This is “my” team 🇮🇪 and I’m disgusted he didn’t retire. Who cares if it’s the Olympics?

Crikey it used to be the pure dressage I couldn’t bear to watch, but the SJ so far has been awful.

We all have so much sympathy for athletes who put their mental health first, and seemingly feck all compassion for these horses.
		
Click to expand...

This is leaving a nasty taste in my mouth.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 August 2021)

Riders who should not be attempting a course of this standard. Poor horse.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Tiddlypom said:



			Riders who should not be attempting a course of this standard. Poor horse.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this but I saw it in the eventing as well.


----------



## NinjaPony (6 August 2021)

Interesting comparison with the eventing where the course has been downgraded for the benefit of smaller nations, I wonder whether the same needs to happen for SJ too.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Not good from the Israeli, took him a while to get up too. 

Then the Mexican horse taking a dislike to the wall. 

There are a lot struggling.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Interesting comparison with the eventing where the course has been downgraded for the benefit of smaller nations, I wonder whether the same needs to happen for SJ too.
		
Click to expand...

Good point.


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Interesting comparison with the eventing where the course has been downgraded for the benefit of smaller nations, I wonder whether the same needs to happen for SJ too.
		
Click to expand...

The “bigger” nations aren’t shining either.


----------



## m1stify (6 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			I can’t imagine he wouldn’t have noticed his horse paddling through several fences and sending poles scattering everywhere.

This is “my” team 🇮🇪 and I’m disgusted he didn’t retire. Who cares if it’s the Olympics?

Crikey it used to be the pure dressage I couldn’t bear to watch, but the SJ so far has been awful.

We all have so much sympathy for athletes who put their mental health first, and seemingly feck all compassion for these horses.
		
Click to expand...

My team also! Yes he should have retired. I just thought maybe as I am not a top showjumper to try to understand why not, giving him the benefit of the doubt.

I don't like this 3 on a team rule - I think if they could drop his score he would have retired. But I agree he should have.
Maybe would be less pressure on the riders if they still had the old format.


----------



## NinjaPony (6 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			The “bigger” nations aren’t shining either.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but that was more of a general musing about the format too. I do think having the fourth rider would take some pressure off too, can’t understand the point really of getting them out there without letting them compete.


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2021)

Long time since I've seen so many horses fall during a round. Perhaps it is too big/complex for some of the horses.


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			Well I still love it.
		
Click to expand...

Two horses on the floor, numerous horses looking like they are struggling physically and mentally with the questions asked?

And this is enjoyable?


----------



## Nicnac (6 August 2021)

Crikey - managed to catch Holly's round between meetings and then just logged back on to see the bloke have a crashing fall.  Looked like he was knocked out.  The Argentinian was pretty disastrous too.

Interesting that the Eventing isn't 5* level to take into account less experienced nations but show jumping doesn't seem to do the same.  The track looks as big as any top level ones I've seen.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

NinjaPony said:



			Interesting comparison with the eventing where the course has been downgraded for the benefit of smaller nations, I wonder whether the same needs to happen for SJ too.
		
Click to expand...

This course isn't up to height according to John Kyle. :-(

I guess it is a balance between having a course tough enough to weed out enough before the second round but easy enough that there aren't accidents. 

Poles falling and time faults is what we want. Stops and run outs not too bad but horses falling or landing in the jumps is really uncomfortable and shouldn't be happening this frequently.


----------



## Michen (6 August 2021)

The fallen horse looked pretty lame after too 🥲


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			Two horses on the floor, numerous horses looking like they are struggling physically and mentally with the questions asked?

And this is enjoyable?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I was replying to pure showjumping isn't enjoyable to watch. This wont put me off watching sj the rest of the time. 

I as everyone else hate watching the horse and rider combinations which clearly shouldn't be attempting this course. Questions hopefully will asked about qualification or the course etc.


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

It looks a question a bit too big for some of the horses/combinations.  On the whole I am not finding issues with the riding as such - it is mistakes due to the course or the time which is obviously very tight.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

This isn't a true representation of pure sj, in my opinion.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

m1stify said:



			My team also! Yes he should have retired. I just thought maybe as I am not a top showjumper to try to understand why not, giving him the benefit of the doubt.

I don't like this 3 on a team rule - I think if they could drop his score he would have retired. But I agree he should have.
Maybe would be less pressure on the riders if they still had the old format.
		
Click to expand...

I agree I think the 3 riders no drop score format puts so much pressure on that it would be very tough to retire.

I think the SJ format needs some work, there has to be a way of allowing nations to compete without horses falling all over the place. I'm not sure that multiple rounds of straightforward show jumping is particularly viewer friendly either. I wonder if having a speed class and something like a puissance or six bar as part of the team competition would appeal. Maybe they have each member of the team do a different class and then decide it based upon overall performance. It would be much more interesting for less horsey viewers.


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

Even the stops and runouts are worrying because they are unusual at this level and suggest a real breakdown in confidence. Taking a pole out with a toe is a long way from a horse finding itself in mid air unable to make a spread and paddling through several poles.


----------



## Tiddlypom (6 August 2021)

Michen said:



			The fallen horse looked pretty lame after too 🥲
		
Click to expand...

He looked a bit better once he was being led away, but still sore. He didn't slide across the surface as he fell, he sort of crash landed on it with his hind legs underneath him 😥.


----------



## Squeak (6 August 2021)

I only just started watching before the Israeli rider and have to admit it's not making nice watching so far.

Agree that the 3 riders with no drop score is possibly putting pressure on riders to complete where they wouldn't have previously.  Was it a mexican in the xc who kept trying to complete even though their horse was too tired to even canter?


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

They used to have a speed element as the first round I am sure.  I wonder if the 30 clears from the first competition made the course builder think he needed to up it?   Be interesting to see whether the horses that did the teams jump better because they have their eye in or not so well because of those efforts.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2021)

Some car crash jumping here, not pretty viewing


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Squeak said:



			I only just started watching before the Israeli rider and have to admit it's not making nice watching so far.

Agree that the 3 riders with no drop score is possibly putting pressure on riders to complete where they wouldn't have previously.  Was it a mexican in the xc who kept trying to complete even though their horse was too tired to even canter?
		
Click to expand...

Brazilian, and he did withdraw, but probably should have withdrawn a couple of fences earlier. Again the pressure when there is no drop score and in his case he was in sight of home must make it very difficult to retire.


----------



## Bradsmum (6 August 2021)

That last Egyptian round wasn't hanging around and yet still got time penalty so perhaps it's a combination of no discount score, big/technical course and tight time that's just putting too much pressure on riders and horses and we are not getting an enjoyable event.


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

That was another nice round for Egypt but the score wouldn't really reflect it.   Horse has some jump


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			Even the stops and runouts are worrying because they are unusual at this level and suggest a real breakdown in confidence. Taking a pole out with a toe is a long way from a horse finding itself in mid air unable to make a spread and paddling through several poles.
		
Click to expand...

If that was in response to my comment, I agree that run outs and refusals at this level aren't good. Perhaps my wording was at fault, I meant that they aren't as worrying as horse falls and you might expect to see one or two on a tricky distance or approach and that wouldn't give you too much cause for concern about a course, but this is causing more than that. 

I agree that the horses paddling in the air and landing on the jumps is very different to knocking a pole and it is worrying how many are demolishing the fences. 

Two horse falls already is VERY worrying indeed, they were both pretty crashing ones too. 

Course designers aim for a certain % clear rate to ensure that it is competitive but the faults should be a top rail tipped off, a foot in the water, or time faults in by far the majority of cases. Horses looking like they have lost their bottle or jacked it in isn't good viewing, and is a world away from a horse glancing off a tight angle for a run out.


----------



## Kadastorm (6 August 2021)

What was the reason for not having a drop score this time? Because of covid or something else? I hope they change it back because it really isnt working this time and its seen 2 horses fall where they probably would have been retired. 

The Israeli guys fall was particularly horrid and the amount of horses refusing and poles crashing at this level isnt right. A huge triple bar coming into a treble!? 

This and the modern pentathlon showjumping has just made me sad for horse welfare today.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			What was the reason for not having a drop score this time? Because of covid or something else? I hope they change it back because it really isnt working this time and its seen 2 horses fall where they probably would have been retired.

The Israeli guys fall was particularly horrid and the amount of horses refusing and poles crashing at this level isnt right. A huge triple bar coming into a treble!?

This and the modern pentathlon showjumping has just made me sad for horse welfare today.
		
Click to expand...

The reason was apparently to make it easier for smaller nations to be competitive and to make the equestrian events quicker to get through. 

I agree that it isn't really working in eventing and showjumping due to the pressure to complete.


----------



## SpottyTB (6 August 2021)

Feel like this is a bit of a silly question but what are the coloured dots up in the top left hand corner?


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

Kat said:



			If that was in response to my comment, I agree that run outs and refusals at this level aren't good. Perhaps my wording was at fault, I meant that they aren't as worrying as horse falls and you might expect to see one or two on a tricky distance or approach and that wouldn't give you too much cause for concern about a course, but this is causing more than that.

I agree that the horses paddling in the air and landing on the jumps is very different to knocking a pole and it is worrying how many are demolishing the fences.

Two horse falls already is VERY worrying indeed, they were both pretty crashing ones too.

Course designers aim for a certain % clear rate to ensure that it is competitive but the faults should be a top rail tipped off, a foot in the water, or time faults in by far the majority of cases. Horses looking like they have lost their bottle or jacked it in isn't good viewing, and is a world away from a horse glancing off a tight angle for a run out.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of that, I was really replying generally.

I also think that as a team qualifying event, you need to be getting teams through to the next round. At this rate they’re not going to even get the requisite numbers through, with teams now pulling out.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			Agree with all of that, I was really replying generally.

I also think that as a team qualifying event, you need to be getting teams through to the next round. At this rate they’re not going to even get the requisite numbers through, with teams now pulling out.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the lack of a drop score could end up having the opposite effect to that intended if teams drop out. 

On a more positive note Sweden are looking amazing, really good for a team medal. Beautiful riding and talented horses, showing that it can be done.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Come on Harry a tidy clear would be nice


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Yes the lack of a drop score could end up having the opposite effect to that intended if teams drop out.

On a more positive note Sweden are looking amazing, really good for a team medal. Beautiful riding and talented horses, showing that it can be done.
		
Click to expand...

I’d quite happily give the gold to them right now and call it a day.


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

Nice round by Jessica Springsteen - she was motoring on all the way but still only just inside the time.


----------



## NinjaPony (6 August 2021)

Oh dear, not going to be a medal for us I fear. Sweden have been amazing, I’d like them to get the gold.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Shame about the early pole. 

The related distance down the middle of the arena is really tough isn't it? 

The later poles were entirely fair. 

They aren't out of their depth though, more like it should be, some poles falling but no one looking unhappy or dangerous.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2021)

🙁


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

Good recovery by Harry after the other day - it was almost like the time causing those poles towards the end.    Not sure I like how it all gets reset to zero tomorrow - if that is right.  Think it should carry over and reward consistency.


----------



## hoofprints1994 (6 August 2021)

I still think that was brilliant from Harry - shame about the poles but given he retired in the individual, to come back from that at such a young age and give his horse a good ride around what is clearly a tough course is really impressive. The pressure must be immense.


----------



## Squeak (6 August 2021)

hoofprints1994 said:



			I still think that was brilliant from Harry - shame about the poles but given he retired in the individual, to come back from that at such a young age and give his horse a good ride around what is clearly a tough course is really impressive. The pressure must be immense.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree.  Especially given the trouble the course has been causing.


----------



## asmp (6 August 2021)

SpottyTB said:



			Feel like this is a bit of a silly question but what are the coloured dots up in the top left hand corner?
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s the fence number and how the fence is jumping


----------



## criso (6 August 2021)

Not watching but isn't this the qualifier with the top 10 teams starting on 0 tomorrow.

Sounds like the course should have been a bit 'easier' to allow the top 10 teams to be at the top but not being dangerous for the less experienced.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ho...s/olympic-showjumping-format-tokyo-745675/amp


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

Noooo the Brazilian horse didn't deserve that pole.   Quietly ridden and amazing only just outside the time although looked so slow.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2021)

Super round


----------



## NinjaPony (6 August 2021)

Wait none of this carries over? That makes little sense to me, surely it should be a combined score over two days? I can’t keep up…


----------



## Annagain (6 August 2021)

As I understand it the drop score was removed to make it easier for the casual viewer to understand. It is certainly having a detrimental effect on horse welfare though and I would be much happier with it back. Personally, I like the drama the drop score adds - a disaster for one rider brings another score into play without necessarily dropping teams out of it so team placings can change in the blink of an eye. The maths involved is no more difficult than decathlon or diving scores with the dropping of the top and bottom scores and averaging the others then multiplying by the difficulty level!

I get the downgrading of the Eventing because you can't change the height, but you can with the SJ. I think the qualifying could be over two rounds - one slightly lower to get down to 12 teams then a bigger round to go down to 8 in the final. Two rounds a day isn't too much for these horses who do a lot more in 'normal' three or four day shows. If there were concerns about that they could slightly shorten the courses.


----------



## shortstuff99 (6 August 2021)

I wonder what that female rider who complained about Harry being picked even though she is a higher ranked rider is thinking now.


----------



## Equi (6 August 2021)

Sweden is looking so good


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

I agree that he did well to come back from retiring in the individual, and the poles later in the course were definitely due to chasing the time, he raced round a turn to take a wider line and went a bit flat afterwards I think. 

He certainly looks good for the future.


----------



## NinjaPony (6 August 2021)

Starting to see some nice rounds now. Switzerland and Belgium looking good.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Annagain said:



			As I understand it the drop score was removed to make it easier for the casual viewer to understand. It is certainly having a detrimental effect on horse welfare though and I would be much happier with it back. Personally, I like the drama the drop score adds - a disaster for one rider brings another score into play without necessarily dropping teams out of it so team placings can change in the blink of an eye. The maths involved is no more difficult than decathlon or diving scores with the dropping of the top and bottom scores and averaging the others then multiplying by the difficulty level!

I get the downgrading of the Eventing because you can't change the height, but you can with the SJ. I think the qualifying could be over two rounds - one slightly lower to get down to 12 teams then a bigger round to go down to 8 in the final. Two rounds a day isn't too much for these horses who do a lot more in 'normal' three or four day shows. If there were concerns about that they could slightly shorten the courses.
		
Click to expand...

I wondered about having the course in two parts (I can't remember the proper show jumping name for it) so a relatively straight forward first half then if they go clear round the first half they continue round the second half which is bigger and with a more demanding time.


----------



## SpottyTB (6 August 2021)

asmp said:



			I think it’s the fence number and how the fence is jumping
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 😊


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Anyone else think that Lucinda reads comments about her commentary she's just apologised for calling a mare a he or vice versa again.


----------



## Annagain (6 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Anyone else think that Lucinda reads comments about her commentary she's just apologised for calling a mare a he or vice versa again.
		
Click to expand...

There's probably a team going through tweets live and telling her when she needs to say something.


----------



## Squeak (6 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Anyone else think that Lucinda reads comments about her commentary she's just apologised for calling a mare a he or vice versa again.
		
Click to expand...




Annagain said:



			There's probably a team going through tweets live and telling her when she needs to say something.
		
Click to expand...

I think there's probably a good chance she might see them herself too.  I hope the unkind ones she isn't seeing as she's always come across as a lovely person who's willing everyone on.


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

The Chinese rider barely looked to touch the horse's mouth, he was just going around on a long stride meeting every fence right.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			& if you have exceeded your H&H free articles like me the background report is here!  horse eliminated under blood rule, blood on flank.

https://olympics.com/tokyo-2020/oly..._C67_EQU-------------------------------10.pdf

Click to expand...

does anyone know anything about this h & h rule about exceeding the free articles?  how does it work?  i couldnt read anything last month and now its a new month i still cant.....or does it mean i can never read the free articles?  seems very odd that they decided to do this for the olympics


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			does anyone know anything about this h & h rule about exceeding the free articles?  how does it work?  i couldnt read anything last month and now its a new month i still cant.....or does it mean i can never read the free articles?  seems very odd that they decided to do this for the olympics
		
Click to expand...

they did a trial thing i think where you could pay something like £1 and access everything for the duration. I didn't go for it, the news is all available elsewhere really.


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Anyone else think that Lucinda reads comments about her commentary she's just apologised for calling a mare a he or vice versa again.
		
Click to expand...

No, she was pointing out that Dante is a mare and that she (Lucinda) was accused of getting it wrong earlier in the week when she called her a “she”.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			No, she was pointing out that Dante is a mare and that she (Lucinda) was accused of getting it wrong earlier in the week when she called her a “she”.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks, I was only half listening. 

That grey for france had an interesting technique in front didn't it?


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

Oh just give it to Sweden 🇸🇪 that was lovely


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

OMG All in is AMAZING isn't he!? 

Never had a pole at an Olympics - what a record, I hope he can keep it up. He made that look so easy. 

Really hope Sweden get a team medal, they are in a class of their own.


----------



## humblepie (6 August 2021)

What a beautiful round by All In.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2021)

Beautiful round. They have to be the favourites now surely?


----------



## Squeak (6 August 2021)

Agree, Sweden certainly seem to deserve the gold.  Really impressive performances so far.


----------



## conniegirl (6 August 2021)

Arrrggg! My ipad chose today of all days to stop charging and not tell me!
Its just died so not i’m reduced to watching on my phone!


----------



## Kadastorm (6 August 2021)

All In is just fabulous and what an achievement to have 2 medals to his name and (so far) never had a pole at the olympics! Sweden have been incredible this Olympics


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2021)

Come on Ben, need a clear!


----------



## Sheep (6 August 2021)

The Irish have withdrawn according to Horse Sport Ireland.


----------



## Parrotperson (6 August 2021)

shortstuff99 said:



			I wonder what that female rider who complained about Harry being picked even though she is a higher ranked rider is thinking now.
		
Click to expand...

well quite. Harry has done v well but his inexperience has shown through plus the horse isn't quite up to it to me. 

Still he'll use it as a learning experience and come back better.


----------



## NinjaPony (6 August 2021)

Nice round from Ben, shame about the pole but otherwise very solid.


----------



## Andie02 (6 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			does anyone know anything about this h & h rule about exceeding the free articles?  how does it work?  i couldnt read anything last month and now its a new month i still cant.....or does it mean i can never read the free articles?  seems very odd that they decided to do this for the olympics
		
Click to expand...


Same here, used to be able to go way back on news articles, cannot read any now......rather tight of them.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Well that was very uncharacteristic! 

A shame as Ben and Explosion looked as though they were just out for a casual schooling round until then. 

We're qualified anyway though and that is all that matters. 

Bloody hell that was odd from Rodrigo Pessoa.......


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 August 2021)

so does that mean we can never read the news


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

Sheep said:



			The Irish have withdrawn according to Horse Sport Ireland.
View attachment 77146

Click to expand...

HSI have done a great job of failing to acknowledge the fall and the previous fences, blaming the retirement on  the lost shoe. Quite a few people are unimpressed.


----------



## Nicnac (6 August 2021)

Well at least GB have qualified but would take a miracle for them to medal with a 20 flt carry over score - it doesn't zero out for the teams.

I think my Belgian side may have to come to the forefront!  Since I got rid of 1st husband, I can't claim Swedish nationality any more.....


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Nicnac said:



			Well at least GB have qualified but would take a miracle for them to medal with a 20 flt carry over score - it doesn't zero out for the teams.

I think my Belgian side may have to come to the forefront!  Since I got rid of 1st husband, I can't claim Swedish nationality any more.....
		
Click to expand...

Scores don't carry over, today's scores just decide the order to go. So it is all to play for tomorrow.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2021)

Love this mare


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (6 August 2021)

Smashing


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Well we qualified. Let's hope we can leave a few more up tomorrow 😊

Thanks for the company everyone.
👋👋


----------



## Nicnac (6 August 2021)

Kat said:



			Scores don't carry over, today's scores just decide the order to go. So it is all to play for tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Yes sorry misread an explanation article.


----------



## Kadastorm (6 August 2021)

See you tomorrow everyone! I really love the Swedish team and apart from the unlikely event of team GB getting it, I hope they get the gold.


----------



## Andie02 (6 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			so does that mean we can never read the news
		
Click to expand...

Your guess is as good as mine ! I have not been able to access the news for some while now.  You can pick up some British news on The Irish Field website and on their fb page, if you haven't come across it. Various other fb pages as well for news.


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 August 2021)

i have been able to get any news i have wanted so h& h wont be getting any money from me as i hardly ever read  it during the rest of the year.  i suppose i must have read more than usual about the olympics


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			so does that mean we can never read the news
		
Click to expand...

it's been mentioned elsewhere that if you clear cookies etc it seems to reset. i can access it all on my phone fine.


----------



## reynold (6 August 2021)

As a print subscriber you should be able to access news for free - but you have to 'apply' for it by ringing the number for magazine subscriptions. Apparently I'd forgotten my password for the free online linked to my email address and it all got confused. In the end I had to ring the magazine direct and someone sorted it all out for me over the phone - but even then it was totally convoluted and confusing and I couldn't have sorted it out on my own.

If you aren't a print subscriber you have to pay £59 quid or so on special offer for the first year - rising to about £88 after the first year. 

The print subscription is £116 for the whole year (when it's not on a special deal!!) so it's almost worthwhile to take the magazine subscription and get the online included.

If you don't pay either of these ways then from just before the Olympics you are restricted to 4 news items for free per month.


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (6 August 2021)

Just been catching up on Discovery. Really pleased we qualified over another tough SJ course. Is Scott Brash going to be subbed in for the Team Final or is he out?


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			Just been catching up on Discovery. Really pleased we qualified over another tough SJ course. Is Scott Brash going to be subbed in for the Team Final or is he out?
		
Click to expand...

He's out unfortunately


----------



## splashgirl45 (6 August 2021)

why is he out, ive missed this


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

myheartinahoofbeat said:



			Just been catching up on Discovery. Really pleased we qualified over another tough SJ course. Is Scott Brash going to be subbed in for the Team Final or is he out?
		
Click to expand...

His horse has a minor injury, he hasn't presented for the trot up so he can't be subbed in


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (6 August 2021)

Kat said:



			His horse has a minor injury, he hasn't presented for the trot up so he can't be subbed in
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. Ok we are up against it then for a Team medal.


----------



## Equi (6 August 2021)

Sheep said:



			The Irish have withdrawn according to Horse Sport Ireland.
View attachment 77146

Click to expand...

Doesnt take away from the horrific round. That was hard to watch.


----------



## Equi (6 August 2021)

I wasn’t able to watch properly at work so fill me in, are we as a team through? Lol


----------



## Sheep (6 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Doesnt take away from the horrific round. That was hard to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t been able to watch any of it unfortunately but it sounds like it wasn’t pleasant viewing!


----------



## Equi (6 August 2021)

Sheep said:



			I haven’t been able to watch any of it unfortunately but it sounds like it wasn’t pleasant viewing!
		
Click to expand...

It wasn’t at all I really only got to see it and a few others and it made me quite angry so I stopped paying attention because the course seemed very hard and I didn’t want to see anymore.


----------



## GrassChop (6 August 2021)

Those of you watching on BBC Sport Live, is there going to be the round with Ben Maher coming up? The last one they played was the one with Saint Boy and rider crying. Have to watch all the other sports too on this one and can't see if there will be more showjumping coming up!


----------



## fetlock (6 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			so does that mean we can never read the news
		
Click to expand...

If you open in a private window you'll be able to access them 

(hover mouse over the article, right click and select "open in new private window" 

That's how I do it on my laptop anyway.


----------



## ElectricChampagne (6 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Doesnt take away from the horrific round. That was hard to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't get to watch that live but saw it afterwards. Made me ashamed to be Irish. Why oh why didn't he pull his horse up who was obviously struggling. It was inevitable that was going to happen. Just lucky it wasn't worse.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2021)

Just catching up  

These are the course heights, so under max height by a way for some of the fences:


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Just catching up  

These are the course heights, so under max height by a way for some of the fences:
		
Click to expand...

John Kyle said they weren't up to height but they are actually quite significantly under height which is a bit worrying. 

According to equiratings the fence that caused most problems was 13a (22%), then 9 (20%) and 10 the largest fence on the course apparently third with 16% of attempts to jump it resulting in a fault. 

Only 5 out of 52 starters went clear which can't be right can it?


----------



## teapot (6 August 2021)

I'm not up with top level sj, but do they normally put the spreads down by 10cm?!


----------



## Equi (6 August 2021)

I think it was the width many struggled with like they jumped then thought oh shit I didn’t realise it was this wide what do I do.


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

I don't know, from what the commentators were saying it didn't sound normal. I am sure they said that they weren't max spread either. 

What will be interesting will be how tomorrow's course is built. Whether it goes up to height or stays under. In the individual it looked bigger on the second day (though I haven't seen actual fence heights)


----------



## Pebble101 (6 August 2021)

ElectricXmasTree said:



			I didn't get to watch that live but saw it afterwards. Made me ashamed to be Irish. Why oh why didn't he pull his horse up who was obviously struggling. It was inevitable that was going to happen. Just lucky it wasn't worse.
		
Click to expand...

It was awful, not liking the three rider format at all.  He might have given up before then if he hadn't had so much pressure to finish.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I don't know, from what the commentators were saying it didn't sound normal. I am sure they said that they weren't max spread either.

What will be interesting will be how tomorrow's course is built. Whether it goes up to height or stays under. In the individual it looked bigger on the second day (though I haven't seen actual fence heights)
		
Click to expand...

Individual qualifier:


----------



## teapot (6 August 2021)

Kat said:



			I don't know, from what the commentators were saying it didn't sound normal. I am sure they said that they weren't max spread either.

What will be interesting will be how tomorrow's course is built. Whether it goes up to height or stays under. In the individual it looked bigger on the second day (though I haven't seen actual fence heights)
		
Click to expand...

Individual final:


----------



## Kat (6 August 2021)

Ah yes it did go up then


----------



## ElectricChampagne (6 August 2021)

Pebble101 said:



			It was awful, not liking the three rider format at all.  He might have given up before then if he hadn't had so much pressure to finish.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree here. I'd say the pressure on the riders was huge. He must have felt awful all the same.


----------



## KEK (6 August 2021)

I don't normally follow SJ at all and really don't know much but also agree a lot of that was not a nice watch.. Obviously they have to put their heads up to jump those (enormous) fences but so many horses had the whites of their eyes showing and looks anxious/stressed. Much more than the eventers, to me. 
The Swedes and Ben looked great, Explosion did a magnificent job.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

I've found this thread hard tbh and wont be joining in tomorrow. I've really enjoyed the company but will enjoy watching top quality showjumping tomorrow without H&H.

I follow showjumping 52 weeks of the year. I am in my heart (albeit not currently competing) a showjumper so feel I have to defend it.

There are far too many combinations in the Olympics that are just not up to competing at this level. Probably over 50%. This needs looking at. I'd actually support it not being at the Olympics in future because we're getting judged on one event in 4/5 years. I hated to see the horse falls we saw today and such honest horses being asked too much off. It was scary at times.

However, it's so frustrating to see people jump to the conclusion pure showjumping is like this and not celebrate the pure class (in my eyes) we see. Harry Charles is far from the finished article but a classy round all the same? Ben Maher, no words. Scott Brash. Holly's round looked lovely to me. Team Sweden (mentioned rightly so alot). Belgium? Germany? Switzerland. 

It seems clear there's not many pure showjumpers on the thread but I'm surprised showjumping has been called out when we saw an exhausted horse smacked and trotted in to a fence 3 from home in the eventing, one horse pts and some horrible falls. I do wonder if we get accustomed to what we're used to watching? I'm used to watching showjumping and really thought it was comparable to the xc.


----------



## Equi (6 August 2021)

I don’t think it is the overall showjumping people are objecting to it is the lack of good horsemanship some riders were showing some of their horses. That goes for the eventing and the dressage too. I’m angry at the Irish rider because I know he knows better, and I think that’s what’s got me so riled up.

agree the swedes had beautiful rounds. I was in and out and have missed Ben but I’ll try and find it cause explosion is beaut.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I've found this thread hard tbh and wont be joining in tomorrow. I've really enjoyed the company but will enjoy watching top quality showjumping tomorrow without H&H.

I follow showjumping 52 weeks of the year. I am in my heart (albeit not currently competing) a showjumper so feel I have to defend it.

There are far too many combinations in the Olympics that are just not up to competing at this level. Probably over 50%. This needs looking at. I'd actually support it not being at the Olympics in future because we're getting judged on one event in 4/5 years. I hated to see the horse falls we saw today and such honest horses being asked too much off. It was scary at times.

However, it's so frustrating to see people jump to the conclusion pure showjumping is like this and not celebrate the pure class (in my eyes) we see. Harry Charles is far from the finished article but a classy round all the same? Ben Maher, no words. Scott Brash. Holly's round looked lovely to me. Team Sweden (mentioned rightly so alot). Belgium? Germany? Switzerland.

It seems clear there's not many pure showjumpers on the thread but I'm surprised showjumping has been called out when we saw an exhausted horse smacked and trotted in to a fence 3 from home in the eventing, one horse pts and some horrible falls. I do wonder if we get accustomed to what we're used to watching? I'm used to watching showjumping and really thought it was comparable to the xc.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, and I have no idea, so I'm asking - it is easy for the 'lesser' nations to compete on the world's stage at show jumping than it is say for eventing? I mean some of the middle eastern nations rounds have been far easier on the eye than nations closer to home?


We did see tired horses eventing and not just the lesser nations - while the Kiwi horses were all younger, if you asked me to bet money on a nation that could get their horses fit, I'd say New Zealand - can't blame where they're based as the British horses were fantastic. That said you can get a horse as fit as anything and for it to still hit a wall, regardless of sport/weather/conditions.

Look at what Laura Collett said about London 52's first pole 'he spooked at the reflection of the lights off the water tray' - that horse would have jumped under lights (perhaps not much to the quality that the main arena has) and he would have jumped over trays, but sometimes, things just happen.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

teapot said:



			Out of interest, and I have no idea, so I'm asking - it is easy for the 'lesser' nations to compete on the world's stage at show jumping than it is say for eventing? I mean some of the middle eastern nations rounds have been far easier on the eye than nations closer to home?


We did see tired horses eventing and not just the lesser nations - while the Kiwi horses were all younger, if you asked me to bet money on a nation that could get their horses fit, I'd say New Zealand - can't blame where they're based as the British horses were fantastic. That said you can get a horse as fit as anything and for it to still hit a wall, regardless of sport/weather/conditions.

Look at what Laura Collett said about London 52's first pole 'he spooked at the reflection of the lights off the water tray' - that horse would have jumped under lights (perhaps not much to the quality that that main arena has) and he would have jumped over trays, but sometimes, things just happen.
		
Click to expand...

Oh 100% I'd say showjumping is more accessible re funding than eventing.


----------



## Rowreach (6 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I've found this thread hard tbh and wont be joining in tomorrow. I've really enjoyed the company but will enjoy watching top quality showjumping tomorrow without H&H.

I follow showjumping 52 weeks of the year. I am in my heart (albeit not currently competing) a showjumper so feel I have to defend it.

There are far too many combinations in the Olympics that are just not up to competing at this level. Probably over 50%. This needs looking at. I'd actually support it not being at the Olympics in future because we're getting judged on one event in 4/5 years. I hated to see the horse falls we saw today and such honest horses being asked too much off. It was scary at times.

However, it's so frustrating to see people jump to the conclusion pure showjumping is like this and not celebrate the pure class (in my eyes) we see. Harry Charles is far from the finished article but a classy round all the same? Ben Maher, no words. Scott Brash. Holly's round looked lovely to me. Team Sweden (mentioned rightly so alot). Belgium? Germany? Switzerland.

It seems clear there's not many pure showjumpers on the thread but I'm surprised showjumping has been called out when we saw an exhausted horse smacked and trotted in to a fence 3 from home in the eventing, one horse pts and some horrible falls. I do wonder if we get accustomed to what we're used to watching? I'm used to watching showjumping and really thought it was comparable to the xc.
		
Click to expand...

I think you are being rather disparaging about the level of knowledge among people who have commented on this thread.  I may not have showjumped at top level but I was married (widowed) many years ago to a top international GB showjumper, from a top showjumping family, and I do have a fair grasp of what I was looking at today.  And it broke my heart.

Olympic showjumping is nothing like the sort of top level showjumping that happens the rest of the time.  And it needs looking at because of that.  It was a sad day for the sport, and I hope to god it is better tomorrow.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			I think you are being rather disparaging about the level of knowledge among people who have commented on this thread.  I may not have showjumped at top level but I was married (widowed) many years ago to a top international GB showjumper, from a top showjumping family, and I do have a fair grasp of what I was looking at today.  And it broke my heart.

Olympic showjumping is nothing like the sort of top level showjumping that happens the rest of the time.  And it needs looking at because of that.  It was a sad day for the sport, and I hope to god it is better tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

I think you've missed the point of my post. I was saying, exactly as you were on your last paragraph, that Olympic showjumping doesnt represent showjumping the rest of the time. So we agree? 

I'm definitely not belittling peoples views and dont want to put quotes here but alot of posters have said, I dont normally watch showjumping, I'm not a showjumper etc and even asked if this is normal, and I'd like to say it's not.


----------



## shortstuff99 (6 August 2021)

I was a show jumper (can't now due to a spinal fracture), I follow top jumping and go to the big shows. The show jumping today was very weird to me, the horses seemed to not enjoy it at all. Was the surface weird? The heat? The pressure of only being teams of 3? 

I think the eventing got a lot of flack for what happened there too.


----------



## HashRouge (6 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I think you've missed the point of my post. I was saying, exactly as you were on your last paragraph, that Olympic showjumping doesnt represent showjumping the rest of the time. So we agree?

I'm definitely not belittling peoples views and dont want to put quotes here but alot of posters have said, I dont normally watch showjumping, I'm not a showjumper etc and even asked if this is normal, and I'd like to say it's not.
		
Click to expand...

But showjumping is not just the select group of riders that you follow and admire. It includes all the riders here at the Olympics, who are clearly able to go out and compete at a high level (I'm not saying successfully!) or they wouldn't have managed to get here. It's not like the ones that are unpleasant viewing just turn up once every four years to compete in the Olympics - they are clearly competing the rest of the time too! Like it or not, what we see at the Olympics IS showjumping - there is no point pretending the sport doesn't have its unpleasant side. 
FWIW, I worked as a showjumping groom for a couple of years after I finished university. Some of the things I heard about the training methods of top level riders really left an incredibly unpleasant taste in my mouth.

I appreciate that you enjoy following showjumping as a sport, but burying your head in the sand about its less pleasant side will not make the fact that it has one any less true.

Also edited to add: how showjumping appears at the Olympics is incredibly important. It is the only time that many people will actually watch it, so to see horses being over-faced, falling, having nosebleeds etc, is absolutely awful. And yes, I would and have criticised the other equestrian disciplines for similar.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (6 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			But showjumping is not just the select group of riders that you follow and admire. It includes all the riders here at the Olympics, who are clearly able to go out and compete at a high level (I'm not saying successfully!) or they wouldn't have managed to get here. It's not like the ones that are unpleasant viewing just turn up once every four years to compete in the Olympics - they are clearly competing the rest of the time too! Like it or not, what we see at the Olympics IS showjumping - there is no point pretending the sport doesn't have its unpleasant side.
FWIW, I worked as a showjumping groom for a couple of years after I finished university. Some of the things I heard about the training methods of top level riders really left an incredibly unpleasant taste in my mouth.

I appreciate that you enjoy following showjumping as a sport, but burying your head in the sand about its less pleasant side will not make the fact that it has one any less true.

Also edited to add: how showjumping appears at the Olympics is incredibly important. It is the only time that many people will actually watch it, so to see horses being over-faced, falling, having nosebleeds etc, is absolutely awful. And yes, I would and have criticised the other equestrian disciplines for similar.
		
Click to expand...

I dont bury my head at all about horse ownership in general. 
Some of the countries competing today would not compete at that level other than at the Olympics. Yes they would compete but not at that level so I stand by my original point.


----------



## SibeliusMB (6 August 2021)

Watching the team qualifier now. This is brutal.

Watch any five star competition in Europe or North America and you wouldn't see a fraction of the scary moments as this has had....and I've only just started into the second round of riders. 😳 I don't think this is representative of top level show jumping at all.


----------



## teapot (6 August 2021)

The green/yellow/red scores thing I think relates to faults to that fence - green is clear, yellow is front rail, red is back rail.

John Kyle said the other say the front rails are on shallower yellow cups.


----------



## shortstuff99 (6 August 2021)

Bellaboo18 said:



			I dont bury my head at all about horse ownership in general.
Some of the countries competing today would not compete at that level other than at the Olympics. Yes they would compete but not at that level so I stand by my original point.
		
Click to expand...

They have to compete at that level to qualify and compete. They have to have gained enough points at FEI ranking shows. Where the courses are *supposed* to be up to standard.


----------



## MouseInLux (7 August 2021)

I live in Luxemburg, we had a rider qualify for the Olympics. He wasn’t sent and I’m so glad he didn’t go because I can’t see him making it around these courses. I’m not sure if the qualifiers were really there to weed out the riders who can ride these tracks.


----------



## greenbean10 (7 August 2021)

teapot said:



			The green/yellow/red scores thing I think relates to faults to that fence - green is clear, yellow is front rail, red is back rail.

John Kyle said the other say the front rails are on shallower yellow cups.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think this is right as it’s the same symbols for the vertical fences. I assumed it was green clear, amber is a fence down and red is a stop.


----------



## MouseInLux (7 August 2021)

From observing green is clear orange is refusal and red is a pole.


----------



## Mule (7 August 2021)

I wonder is it the pressure of being in the Olympics that causes some riders to make mistakes that they ordinarily wouldn't.


----------



## milliepops (7 August 2021)

MouseInLux said:



			From observing green is clear orange is refusal and red is a pole.
		
Click to expand...

that was my conclusion too


----------



## TGM (7 August 2021)

Approximate times for GB showjumpers today:

Holly Smith and Denver: fourth to go, approximately 7.07pm local time (11.07am British time)
Harry Charles and Romeo 88: 14th to go, approximately 7.32pm local time (11.32am British time)
Ben Maher and Explosion W: will jump after the break and their starting position will depend on Britain’s faults to this point, but likely to start sometime between 8.10pm and 8.30pm local time (between 12.10pm and 12.30pm British time)


----------



## Kat (7 August 2021)

I'm likely to miss the action live and will have to catch up later, I have got a lesson. I hope the discussion continues. 

@Bellaboo18 I am not a show jumper and don't follow it religiously. Probably like many on here I watch Olympia and HOYS most years but that is about it. I have been paying more attention recently as a relative has started working for a top rider but there isn't much on TV so it is difficult to follow. 

It is quite obvious to someone like me that there are problems with the Olympics this time. Problems that I don't recall seeing at London or Rio. Whether it is due to the lack of a drop score, the conditions over there, the number of nations qualifying or Covid related issues I don't know but it is important for horse sport that we ensure the legacy of the games isn't images of crashing falls. 

There are plenty of nations, including GB, that have made a good show but some have been scary.


----------



## criso (7 August 2021)

It's currently on the BBC Red button channel as well as Eurosport 2


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Yeah yes home from riding in time for Holly.  Amazing show jumping on redbutton and show jumping  for the pentathlon on BBc1


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Medal hopes gone I think

After reading about the pentathlon I think I'll give it a miss


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (7 August 2021)

criso said:



			It's currently on the BBC Red button channel as well as Eurosport 2
		
Click to expand...

 Thank God because that awful man is on Discovery again


----------



## fetlock (7 August 2021)

Wow, that horse!


----------



## Kadastorm (7 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Medal hopes gone I think

After reading about the pentathlon I think I'll give it a miss
		
Click to expand...

i think so! Didn’t hold out much hope after seeing Denver and Romeo in the Nations Cup a little while ago.


----------



## Kadastorm (7 August 2021)

so, I want Sweden to win now! Secretly always have because they have been pure class all week.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Great round Laura


----------



## criso (7 August 2021)

Yes, i started on Eurosport but checked bbc between rounds.


----------



## Kadastorm (7 August 2021)

Yay Laura 🙌🏼


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Lol - like each time they have shown Nick Skelton he has been wearing his face covering round his chin.  Imagine there has been a lot of verbal encouragement to Laura.   Fab round.


----------



## milliepops (7 August 2021)

I've got discovery on the telly muted and BBC commentary on my laptop  don't trust BBC to not cut away at a key moment


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Lol at the grooms etc watching when they are riding the fences too


----------



## WelshHoarder (7 August 2021)

Thanks for the BBC heads up - was watching on Discovery+ with the sound off 🤣

Sadly think we’re going to be well out of it now, but also secretly hoping the Swedish get gold, they’ve had such a great week and really lovely rides


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

What was Laura’s round at the end? I don’t want to scroll back and miss the live action here lol


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

16 faults


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Looking at King Edward there-not much front on him but what a pop

Beautiful


----------



## WelshHoarder (7 August 2021)

I really like King Edward ❤️


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (7 August 2021)

lovely from King Edward


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (7 August 2021)

teapot said:



			The green/yellow/red scores thing I think relates to faults to that fence - green is clear, yellow is front rail, red is back rail.

John Kyle said the other say the front rails are on shallower yellow cups.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, you can see the red and yellow cups on the top poles on the fences


----------



## Kadastorm (7 August 2021)

Why have they swapped to the pentathlon!? I don’t want to watch that, I want the showjumping! 😡


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Just watching how soft the Brazilians hands are


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

I really hope Sweden win gold. Yes I want gb to do well but honestly Sweden really deserve it at this point.


----------



## teapot (7 August 2021)

greenbean10 said:



			I don’t think this is right as it’s the same symbols for the vertical fences. I assumed it was green clear, amber is a fence down and red is a stop.
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't seen it come up for the verticals but would be an easier system.

I'm moving between the sj and MP run currently.


----------



## Kadastorm (7 August 2021)

It’s ok I got it back 😅


----------



## Sandstone1 (7 August 2021)

They havent, its still on red button.  oh no. now its gone


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Unfortunate poles but overall a better round than yesterday for Harry.


----------



## dixie (7 August 2021)

Shame for Harry but good well ridden round.
is it worth Ben jumping now?


----------



## lannerch (7 August 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			i think so! Didn’t hold out much hope after seeing Denver and Romeo in the Nations Cup a little while ago.
		
Click to expand...

Why oh why are they there then, is there really such a lack of substance at home?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

If Harry didn't expect a clear then why was he taken in the 1st place? Yes, a better round but a little too much now?


----------



## Kadastorm (7 August 2021)

Much better round from Romeo but I do feel for Harry. I guess we will have to see whether Ben does jump but may not be worth it 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Discovery on mute. BBC decided it's not worth showing🙁


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			If Harry didn't expect a clear then why was he taken in the 1st place? Yes, a better round but a little too much now?
		
Click to expand...

Because if he didn’t team gb would have had to pull out as Scott brash wasn’t going to be riding (injury)


----------



## Kadastorm (7 August 2021)

lannerch said:



			Why oh why are they there then, is there really such a lack of substance at home?
		
Click to expand...

i know, that’s why I was shocked to see them on the team. Holly is a classy rider but I don’t think Denver or Romeo are up to Olympic level personally 😕


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 August 2021)

has anyone got the SJ


----------



## dixie (7 August 2021)

Ppentathlon is exiting tho!


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Ben will ride, no point not after doing all the prep but he will know it isn’t going to get us a medal.


----------



## dixie (7 August 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			has anyone got the SJ
		
Click to expand...

no they switched it to Pentathlon 🙄


----------



## Kizzy2004 (7 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			If Harry didn't expect a clear then why was he taken in the 1st place? Yes, a better round but a little too much now?
		
Click to expand...

I think that was in the context that after he had to retire from the individual he didn’t feel he’d get a clear round.  They just didn’t seem together but have got better


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Because if he didn’t team gb would have had to pull out as Scott brash wasn’t going to be riding (injury)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I realise about today but I was meaning whether it was too early for the combination to be at this level. We don't seem to have much depth in the squad maybe?


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Lucky through the treble but a very fast round.


----------



## simsy6 (7 August 2021)

Any idea of BBC is going to show the rest of the final?!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

They did say they would be back for the conclusion


----------



## simsy6 (7 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			They did say they would be back for the conclusion
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing will be back on Red Button? It's always confusing how they switch back and forth!


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Yes, I realise about today but I was meaning whether it was too early for the combination to be at this level. We don't seem to have much depth in the squad maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I see


----------



## dixie (7 August 2021)

Wheres the jumping gone ?


----------



## lannerch (7 August 2021)

Kadastorm said:



			i know, that’s why I was shocked to see them on the team. Holly is a classy rider but I don’t think Denver or Romeo are up to Olympic level personally 😕
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree


----------



## fetlock (7 August 2021)

Looks like we'll be lucky not to finish last in this


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Weird flashback - at one point there during Rene Tebbel's round, his position and way of riding looked just like Paul Schockemohle.  Sorry I know that isn't spelt correctly.   Was a good round.


----------



## Andie02 (7 August 2021)

It's pants coverage.......but of course everything stops for chuffing football.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

The team didn't do well in Rio either but when you looked at the team it had far more experience. The team now is probably at least half the age of the one that went to Rio🤭


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 August 2021)

Jumping is still on Discovery+ but has switched channels.


----------



## criso (7 August 2021)

Eurosport switched to pentathlon but back again


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Bens not riding 🥺


----------



## Kadastorm (7 August 2021)

And we’ve withdrawn. Sensible decision I think.


----------



## asmp (7 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Bens not riding 🥺
		
Click to expand...

Not much point is there 😕


----------



## criso (7 August 2021)

Did they just say ben maher has withdrawn


----------



## lannerch (7 August 2021)

We don’t get to see explosion now either. Don’t blame Ben good decision save the horse 👍


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

It is close for the medals.  I know a lot would say the last round wasn't particularly stylish but gosh he is a keen horse and takes some riding.


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

N


asmp said:



			Not much point is there 😕
		
Click to expand...

no not much point for the medals but I don’t like the quitting attitude of were not going to win so I won’t play. id have liked to see explosion have a nice round to finish on a good note for the gb team


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Back on BBC1, showing previous rounds so may stick with the finsl riders?


----------



## dixie (7 August 2021)

Shocking coverage of sj.  On, off, on and now off again 😡


----------



## HashRouge (7 August 2021)

Equi said:



			N

no not much point for the medals but I don’t like the quitting attitude of were not going to win so I won’t play. id have liked to see explosion have a nice round to finish on a good note for the gb team
		
Click to expand...

It's a hard and demanding course in very hot conditions. I really don't see the point asking Explosion to jump round just to "finish on a good note". Neither he nor Ben have anything to prove - 100% the correct decision.


----------



## simsy6 (7 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Back on BBC1
		
Click to expand...

Just looks like they're doing a replay at the moment? Terrible coverage from the BBC


----------



## greenbean10 (7 August 2021)

Equi said:



			N

no not much point for the medals but I don’t like the quitting attitude of were not going to win so I won’t play. id have liked to see explosion have a nice round to finish on a good note for the gb team
		
Click to expand...

It’s about the horse. The horses are worth huge amounts of money and anything can go wrong at any point. Ben isn’t going to want to jump around this very big, tough and technical course for fun.


----------



## lannerch (7 August 2021)

simsy6 said:



			Just looks like they're doing a replay at the moment? Terrible coverage from the BBC
		
Click to expand...

It’s on a break at the moment whilst they level the course


----------



## dixie (7 August 2021)

HashRouge said:



			It's a hard and demanding course in very hot conditions. I really don't see the point asking Explosion to jump round just to "finish on a good note". Neither he nor Ben have anything to prove - 100% the correct decision.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  They’re not machines. Save him for another day.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Shite isn't it?! And we've had the most atrocious commentary ever on Discovery! Short changed!😡


----------



## lannerch (7 August 2021)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			Shite isn't it?! And we've had the most atrocious commentary ever on Discovery! Short changed!😡
		
Click to expand...

Your missing nothing it’s on a break


----------



## simsy6 (7 August 2021)

lannerch said:



			It’s on a break at the moment whilst they level the course
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see, thanks! Hard to know what was going on, I've been switching from one BBC channel to the next trying to figure it out!


----------



## simsy6 (7 August 2021)

Equi said:



			N

no not much point for the medals but I don’t like the quitting attitude of were not going to win so I won’t play. id have liked to see explosion have a nice round to finish on a good note for the gb team
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to have seen Ben ride, but it's so horribly hot and it's a tough course, so best to give Explosion a break.


----------



## criso (7 August 2021)

Eurosport is currently showing the pentathlon medal ceremony


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

The background sound on ambient on Discovery+ is truly weird.  Only got it on so can hear when they start again. Ah just heard them say starting again in 9 minutes.


----------



## fetlock (7 August 2021)

Nice interview with Ben on BBC


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Rishi now


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

fetlock said:



			Nice interview with Ben on BBC
		
Click to expand...

Was just going to say exactly the same.  So emotional when he said Explosion was going home as Olympic Champion.


----------



## stormox (7 August 2021)

I think its putting far too much pressure on horses and riders in all  disciplines to have only 3 in a team and all 3 to count.


----------



## dixie (7 August 2021)

This is too much hard work trying to find the channels it’s being shown on !


----------



## Andie02 (7 August 2021)

Back on Eurosport now. It's a PIA trying to keep up with the coverage.


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Yeah I suppose so explosions nothing to prove. I was being selfish wanting to see him 😂


----------



## Rowreach (7 August 2021)

You just have to tune out Dicky and watch on Discovery, at least the coverage is there.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Husband has just asked if they've miked up the horses!🤣🤣🤣

Discovery on ambient sound

(Mute Dicky or go to ambient sound)


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

On Red Button at present the 10,000 metres final and interesting that some are finishing nearly 2 minutes behind the winner.  Hopefully go to the horses soon.


----------



## simsy6 (7 August 2021)

Is it still a break? No BBC coverage anymore and I don't have Discovery or Sky 

Nevermind, it's back on Red Button


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

No, last riders are jumping. It is supposed to be on red button shortly


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Oh no Killer Queen-retired


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Red button now


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Oh dear.  Getting tense now.


----------



## WelshHoarder (7 August 2021)

Shame for Team GB but the right decision in the conditions - just caught the tail end of Ben’s interview switching between channels (got distracted by going back and watching the laser run for the Pentathlon!).
Will settle in to watch the last riders, just to see if the Swedish do manage to get a medal…


----------



## Squeak (7 August 2021)

Feel sorry for Germany, they'd been jumping so well but right decision for the horse, she'd been jumping so well up until that point so seems a real shame.


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Gosh that was some round. Thought he wasn't going to touch a fence.


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Nooooooo. I was saying at each fence pick your feet up Swedish horsey.  So wanted a clear so never had a pole in the Olympics.


----------



## Squeak (7 August 2021)

Oh no.  All In has jumped so fantastically all week, what a shame.


----------



## fetlock (7 August 2021)

deleted


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Poor Penelope.  Is there a jump off did I hear for some of the medals?


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (7 August 2021)

fetlock said:



			Sweden!
		
Click to expand...

Jump off isnt it?

ETA I hope it is Sweden, they deserve it.


----------



## dixie (7 August 2021)

Oooh! France out. what a surprise 😱


----------



## Squeak (7 August 2021)

Excited for a jump off!! Come on Sweden, they so deserve the gold with the way they’ve jumped this week.


----------



## fetlock (7 August 2021)

Do all three in each team have to jump off?


----------



## Kadastorm (7 August 2021)

Poor Penelope, I bet she is feeling horrendous right now.

USA have done really well but I so want Sweden to get the gold, they have all jumped so well all week 🇸🇪


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Lol  Yes I got carried away that Sweden had won it on time but realise now that was for the jump off order.  Want Sweden to win as want All In to have a gold medal.


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

They deserve it entirely but as commentator has just said usa is on fresher horses, maybe a jump of isn’t going to go their way. 

regardless I think Sweden deserve it and they will still get a medal


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (7 August 2021)

fetlock said:



			Do all three in each team have to jump off?
		
Click to expand...

I assume they pick one horse and rider from each team?


----------



## Rowreach (7 August 2021)

It’s interesting that when GB had a team made up primarily of old blokes with decades of experience, they did better.


----------



## Andie02 (7 August 2021)

Rowreach said:



			It’s interesting that when GB had a team made up primarily of old blokes with decades of experience, they did better.
		
Click to expand...

Very true. 

Nick Skelton looks really well for an 'old bloke' though don't you think ?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Now it gets interesting. Come on Sweden


----------



## HashRouge (7 August 2021)

OrangeAndLemon said:



			I assume they pick one horse and rider from each team?
		
Click to expand...

I was at Greenwich when they jumped off in 2012, and they had each team member go again. The most tense I've ever been in my entire life! I don't know if they might change it because of the conditions?


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Good start for usa


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

BBC now ahead of Discovery?


----------



## simsy6 (7 August 2021)

I should cheer for the US (immigrant here  ) but I love the Swedish riders and horses! Hope it goes well!


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

humblepie said:



			BBC now ahead of Discovery?
		
Click to expand...

No spoilers 😂


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Wow king Edward.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Oh my!🙉


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Another clear for usa


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Fabby dabby round.  Steeplechased the last.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

This is exciting to watch.......


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Brilliant round again

it all comes down to these next two 😬


----------



## fetlock (7 August 2021)

What a round


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

Eek what a round.


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Oh wow

this is going to be so close!


----------



## fetlock (7 August 2021)

Can hardly bear to watch


----------



## fetlock (7 August 2021)

Looks slower


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

He’s going too slow I think


----------



## fetlock (7 August 2021)

But it wasn't. 
Well done Sweden!


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

HES DONE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WelshHoarder (7 August 2021)

😭 super, super round - so well deserved


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

🥳🥇🐴

so happy with that so well deserved.


----------



## humblepie (7 August 2021)

That was amazing.  Was shouting at the TV over those last two parallels. So well deserved.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

And yes!!!!!!!!

It was theirs for the taking. So pleased for them. Jumped superbly all week.


----------



## Rowreach (7 August 2021)

That was much more like it.


----------



## NinjaPony (7 August 2021)

Just tuned in to see the final 2 riders for each team, and I am thrilled for Sweden!! They really really deserved that, and what an absolute superstar All In is.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

Stupid, I could cry for them....

So well deserved.


----------



## KEK (7 August 2021)

Yay All In! So fabulous!


----------



## fetlock (7 August 2021)

That Swede doesn't half look good in breeches too...


----------



## SibeliusMB (7 August 2021)

Well done SWE!!! 

So proud of the US team, talk about a strategic performance.  🇺🇸❤🇺🇸❤  Glad Sweden got rewarded for their performance.


----------



## Kadastorm (7 August 2021)

YESSSSS! Thoroughly deserved 🇸🇪

congrats to the US to, they were awesome and gave us a thrilling jump off.


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

I love how poised peder is when he finished like yup that’s how it’s done folks.


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Well even with 2 riders we still got in the top ten 😂


----------



## simsy6 (7 August 2021)

Absolutely incredible ride! Also, anyone notice how they're playing Mama Mia? 😂


----------



## HashRouge (7 August 2021)

Ah that was brilliant! Couldn't have asked for a better team to take the gold, but well done USA for a super jump off!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 August 2021)

That's no mean jumping feat by those 6 horses, all clear.


----------



## millikins (7 August 2021)

Such a shame someone had to be second, all brilliant, well done Sweden


----------



## Tinsel (7 August 2021)

We were number 10th on the list but well done 🇸🇪


----------



## criso (7 August 2021)

simsy6 said:



			Absolutely incredible ride! Also, anyone notice how they're playing Mama Mia? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Yes I  noticed that


----------



## RachelFerd (7 August 2021)

Well, that was exciting!! Amazing jump off performances from all six riders, but thrilled for the swedes after such consistent brilliance all week. That last jump off judged to total perfection. Wow.


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

What are we going to do now the olympics are over 🥺


----------



## Supertrooper (7 August 2021)

Paralympics


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

Supertrooper said:



			Paralympics
		
Click to expand...

But will it be on the d+


----------



## milliepops (7 August 2021)

Equi said:



			But will it be on the d+
		
Click to expand...

channel 4 has the coverage as previous years.

https://www.channel4.com/press/news...r-paralympic-plans-multi-location-studios-and


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			channel 4 has the coverage as previous years.

https://www.channel4.com/press/news...r-paralympic-plans-multi-location-studios-and

Click to expand...

Hmm. How much will it devote to equestrian tho.


----------



## milliepops (7 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Hmm. How much will it devote to equestrian tho.
		
Click to expand...

16 live streams sounds like we stand a fair chance of watching a lot of it.


----------



## IrishMilo (7 August 2021)

Does anyone know when/where highlights will be shown? Presume iPlayer later? I missed it live!


----------



## criso (7 August 2021)

Equi said:



			Hmm. How much will it devote to equestrian tho.
		
Click to expand...

They will be live streaming on the 4od platform but don't know if that will be all sports


----------



## Equi (7 August 2021)

milliepops said:



			16 live streams sounds like we stand a fair chance of watching a lot of it.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh so it will be on the app too not just ch4 on the telly?

im stuck in the old days this is the first time I’ve actually managed to watch full classes cause I can’t be doing with looking for things 😂


----------



## welshwizzard (7 August 2021)

Well done Sweden!
Pity about the discovery commentator, had to mute him.


----------



## Tinsel (7 August 2021)

I don’t know if any of you lot who were able to watch the showjumping how come some of them wearing gloves and others not


----------



## milliepops (7 August 2021)

Cobsxfan18 said:



			I don’t know if any of you lot who were able to watch the showjumping how come some of them wearing gloves and others not
		
Click to expand...

up to the rider if they want to wear them or not.


----------



## TGM (7 August 2021)

Don't know if this is of interest to anyone, but Global Champions have done an interesting podcast with top showjumpers Jos Verlooy and Michael G Duffy plus Global Champions commentator Frederik de Backer (with a remote contribution from Egyptian Olympic showjumper Nayal Nasser).  It discusses in depth the pros and cons of the new SJ format, plus whether Egypt were robbed of a place in the team final, the number of women on the team podium, plus other topics such as dealing with pressure, social media abuse etc.  Spotify link below:

https://open.spotify.com/episode/36...otify:show:1Q7vf4svbGaBTOlYvrchoA&dl_branch=1

I believe it is also available on Apple Podcasts and Global Champions TV if you have a paid subscription.


----------



## Kat (8 August 2021)

I have been slow to catch up but wow, what a final! That was nail biting! Some amazing horses and riding! 

I loved the Swedes and I am thrilled they won, but team USA did a great job too. I particularly loved seeing Laura Kraut kissing her horse's nose between rounds 😍

Such a shame for our team. Harry did a great job yesterday under a lot of pressure, I hope that we see him again at this level. 

I hope some questions will be asked about the format. I am sure there are ways to keep things quick while reducing the pressure to complete.


----------



## shortstuff99 (24 August 2021)

This is a good article on the issues with 3 to a team I think.

https://horsesport.com/cuckson-report-1/only-30-flags-diving-why-pressure-us/amp/


----------



## Kat (25 August 2021)

Good article but it's the same old story isn't it? The equestrian world begging and scraping to be taken seriously and apologising for their very existence. 

We do it with road safety and off road access and now with the Olympics. 

Why the heck did we grovel around changing the format (to make it more not less confusing) when cycling have the bloody Kiren or whatever that utterly inexplicable race is that even the commentators don't understand, and when multiple sports use drop scores. 

Why did we risk safety and welfare to include more nations when we were already including more than many other sports? 

Why didn't we tell the IOC to come back and talk to us when they've sorted out diving and artistic swimming? 

Instead we risk the reputation of the whole sport with unnecessary changes.


----------



## Parrotperson (25 August 2021)

and if anyone understands the sport climbing scoring they're a better man than me gunga din 😳😂


----------



## conniegirl (25 August 2021)

Parrotperson said:



			and if anyone understands the sport climbing scoring they're a better man than me gunga din 😳😂
		
Click to expand...

Its very easy - 3 disciplines - speed, boulders and lead.
Speed -fastest wins on a known wall

Boulders- 4 unseen challenges and a set time for each challenge, each challenge has 2 points -the zone and the top. Person who gets the most points wins, if people on equal scores then the person who got the most points in the least tries wins. 

Lead - unknown wall you have to climb and take the rope up with you and there is a time limit. Person who gets the highest before falling off wins. If multiple make it to the top then fastest of those wins.

Overall score is your placings multiplied. Lowest score wins

E.g. 2nd speed, 6th boulders, 2nd lead = 2x6x2 =24


----------



## Parrotperson (25 August 2021)

It involves maths! Lots and lots of maths!  Enjoyed it though.


----------

